# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  همهمات بلا رتوش .. على صفحات الحياة

## اليمامة

*أدعوكم هنا لمشاركتى لقطات مكثفة من مخزونكم الإنسانى والروحى..لقطات قد تكون خطرات ..أو خيالات ..أو تداعيات ..أو قصص نثرية رومانتيكية أو حتى سوريالية..تجريدية..رتوش..مجرد رتوش على وجه الزمن..تناثرت منا أو علينا..ولكنها موجودة فى أقاصى أعماقنا وقد لا ندرى.. صوغوها بلغتكم الخاصة والفطرية جداً..بحيث تكون سهلة وتلقائية ..اتركوا لأنفسكم العنان فى نسجها..وعلى الطبيعة..وقتها فقط ستشعرون أن خيالاتكم هى التى تكتب...وأن كتاباتكم نابعة من عمق أنفسكم ذاتها..هى حقيقتكم وليست الحقيقة التى نريدها لأنفسنا أو يريدها لنا الآخرين..*





*كل حبى وامنياتى،*


*ندى..*

----------


## اليمامة

*قمراً أتنزه فى ضوئه...*

*مالت الشجرة السامقة على جدران نافذتى.. تداعبنى ..وتنثر عبق سحرها الليلكى مع آنات الليل الساحر..تشع من عيونها نظرات حانية تهمس لى بالإقتراب..وتمد غصون الشوق تجاهى..
كانت الريح تؤانسها..والقمر الفضى يراقصها..
راقبتها فى افتتان وقد تحولت أطرافها إلى كتل فضية هلامية مضيئة تمخر عباب الليل وكأنما تهديه إلى الطريق..
ما أجمل الليل وهو يحتضنها فى سلام وأمان ودعة
لم أخلد للنوم بسهولة
حتى النوم أبى أن ينتزعنى من هذا الأثير المتناغم 
ظللت أستحم فى ضوء القمر بانتشاء
لم أعانى من أى سهد..ولا أى جفوة..
فأنا والليل والقمر والشجر...منذ زمن بعيد..
أصدقاء..*

----------


## اليمامة

*هدهدينى..هدهدينى..*

*لازلت أحتفظ بعروستى..
ولازلت أنظف فستانها الوردى المطرز بوردات زرقاء من غرز الروكيكو كل أسبوع مثلما تعودت دوماً
سألتنى أمى ذات مرة متعجبة..وضاحكة..
يالك من طفلة كبيرة!
هل لازلتى تحبين هذه الدمية؟؟
نظرت إليها فى شغف..وهل لا تحبينها مثلى يا أمى..
هل نسيتى ذكرياتنا نحن الثلاثة سوياً؟
اذن انتظرى..
ارتميت فى أحضانها ..سكنت بين قدميها كالقطة الناعمة الأليفة...
محتضنة عروستى..
هى نفسها العروسة التى تنقذنى أحياناً من أوهام حياتى اللاطفولية
وتنقلنى زمنياً إلى إطار أكثر براءة ودعة ونقاء..
آه
أمى..هدهدينى..هدهدينى..
أحتضنتنى فى شوق ولهفة
وغرقت فى صمت حزين..*

----------


## اليمامة

*عندما تموت الأشياء بإرادتنا..*

*مرت النسائم على شعرى تداعبه فى خشونة..
لم تفلح كل جرعات الهواء التى أطلقتها من بين شفتى أن تعيده إلى صوابه..
القيت الفرشاة فى صخب..وقيدت حريته بمشبكاً فظاً..
وعدت..
مازحتنى من جديد النسائم العابثة..
فسقط المشبك محدثاً رنيناً مزعجاً فوق جنون اللون..
وتطاير شعرى فى الهواء..
وجنت ألوانى وراحت تهلل..
انتظرت..
نهضت..
أحضرت المقص..
وبه..
قضيت على خصلات شعرى المتغنجة فى انفلات ودلال..
ولكننى لم أنتبه وأنا أفعل
أننى أغضبت لوحتى
فلقد كانت تهلل بفرح مع نشوة شعرى المتمرد
 ضاع  احساسى منها..واحساسها منى
وظلت قابعة هناك .. ألوان متناثرة..شاردة..
بلا معنى..


*

----------


## اليمامة

*هو...*

*قادر على أن يتجول فىّ عندما يشاء وعندما لا أشاء..
وكأن روحى رهينة رغباته..
يأسرنى بحركته التى تعيد للأشياء رونقها وأصالتها
وتبث فىّ السحر المستحيل
هو..
قادر على أن ينأى بعيداً عن أى سطحيات
وهو...برغم كل شىء..
يتصف بالغباء..
مثلى تماماً..
لكنه لم يترفق بى عندما تركنى واقفة على حافة الإنتظار بلا أمل..
وبلا ملل..
ومكث بعيداً يرقب حيرتى..ويبتسم
انتظرت عندما سقطت الشمس فى البحر ..
ولملمت اشلائى المتفرقة..
فأنا أخشى الليل الهاطل بلا رحمة وبلا ندى..
وعبق الجو الأحمر القاتم لا يبدو لى رومانسياً
لأنه يشى بسراب منهك..
نهضت..
فجأة..
لمحته قادم من بعيد
اختبأت خلف الصخور الرمادية..
وخوار الموج الباهت يدندن
ويهمس لى بالإنتظار..
رقبته وهو ينزلق فى الماء..
ويسبح بعيدا وحيداً هناك..
يزيح بذراعيه أكوام الشفق المريب فى حركات معتادة..
يدب رأسه فى الماء..
ثم يخرجها منتشياً..ملوحاً بها فى كل الإتجاهات
ينثر قطرات ماؤه التى طالت جسدى المتحفز..
قبعت خلف الصخور ساكنة..
ابتسمت..
فلا يزال يبحث عنى..
هل حقاً يبحث عنى؟؟



*

----------


## د. أمل

عزيزتى .. " اليمامة " ..

            ما أعذب رتوشك .. و ما أرقها .. 
           إنها ليست غائرة على وجه الزمن .. بل تزينه 
           تضفى عليه تألقاً .. يجعله أكثر وضاءةً و بهاءً 

   سلمت لمساتك السحرية
   سلمت ريشتك و قلمك

 لك تحياتى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *عندما تموت الأشياء بإرادتنا..*
> 
> *مرت النسائم على شعرى تداعبه فى خشونة..
> لم تفلح كل جرعات الهواء التى أطلقتها من بين شفتى أن تعيده إلى صوابه..
> القيت الفرشاة فى صخب..وقيدت حريته بمشبكاً فظاً..
> وعدت..
> مازحتنى من جديد النسائم العابثة..
> فسقط المشبك محدثاً رنيناً مزعجاً فوق جنون اللون..
> وتطاير شعرى فى الهواء..
> ...


*
ندى

مش ممكن الإحساس دا
أى توصيف من أجل التوازي مع مفردات لوحتك هو شبه مستحيل
وقطعاً سوف يبوء بالفشل ..

نظرتُ إلى لوحتك كثيرا ..
يستهوينى أنها مفتوحة ..
وأنها تبعثُ على القفزِ وراء عطرها غير الممسوك ..
- المحسوس تماماً -

مش عارف أكتب ولا حرف
ومش عارف أتوازى مع لوحتك الرائعة

وأعترف بفشلي في ترتيب الألوان*

*كارمينا بورانا .. carmina burana carl orff*

حكيم عيووون

----------


## اليمامة

*امرأة للبيع..*

*فتحت عينيها فى تكاسل وهى تتثاءب وتتقلب فى استرخاء ..
تمددت فوق فراشها فى تردد..
احتضنت وسادتها الصغيرة البريئة بين ذراعيها فى قسوة
هل استيقظت؟ وهل نامت لكى تستيقظ؟؟؟
فطوال الليل وهى مسكونة بالأرق..
نهضت..
اتجهت نحو المرآة القريبة
تطلعت إلى وجهها
راحت تعيد خصلات شعرها النافر إلى مكانها
أما التجاعيد التى انفلتت فى فرح أقرب للتشف 
فراحت تتقافز فوق قسمات وجهها الشاحب
شاحت عنها فى مرارة
وهى تلوى شفتيها فى استياء
توقفت لبرهة
وبدت وكأنها ترتب الضغوط التى ستحملها اليوم
وتركض بها مثلما تعودت..
....................
الآن تقف أمام المرآة بكامل هيئتها
قيدت كل التجاعيد الإنتهازية المتشمتة ذات السمعة السيئة
وأودعتها سجن مساحيقها الغير آمن عليها بالمرة
أعادت صياغة كل التفصيلات المهمة والغير مهمة فى جسدها
اتجهت نحو الباب
ثم وقفت مترددة
شاردة
كانت كأنها تجر من مخيلتها شريط سريع من الأحداث
تذكرت شيئاً على مايبدو أنه جعل دمعة عجوز.. 
تترقرق من طرف عينيها فى صمت وسكون
وبصبر..مدت يديها
وبحركات مهزوزة خاوية راحت تتحسس جسدها كأنها لا تعرفه
كأنه لا يخصها
وكأنها لا تملكه..
نفضت يديها عنه فجأة كالملسوعة
وكأنه قد تحول إلى شهب من النار مستها
دارت أعينها فى كل الإتجاهات كالمذبوحة
وعواء صامت جريح ينطلق من صدرها كالحريق
ولكنه لم يتعد حدود شفتيها..
آه يا جسدى المسكين
هذا أنا ..وأنت..
صرنا غريبان
يداى حولك تلفظهما 
مرتعشتان
ووجهى الغارق فى الأصباغ
خان لوحة الرسام
كل شىء فيّ وفيك..
مسربل بعمر جبان
كنت أنا وكنت أنت فى يوماً من الأيام
نفجر الضوء من بطش العنان
نحن كنا هاهنا يوماً
نغنى غنوة العاشقان
الآن لم يبق منا غير شاهدان
وخسرنا
أنا وأنت
الرهان
قضيتى....
أننى أعرف أنك متهم بالتزوير
أغويته بالأكل من شجرة المعرفة
وانك الذى تمردت على الجنة
وانك الذى تقت إلى حرية الإرادة 
واشتهيت الممنوع
أعرف أنك وأنا واحد لا يتجزأن
مشبوهان
نعج بسياط الأصفاد والتنكيل
وأعرف أنك ستظل لا تنطبق على الصورة التى رسموها لك
وانك برغم قهرك
ستبقى نسخة غير مكررة من واقع يلم بك
أعرف أنك تعانى من نهم يمضغك فى ضراوة
كما أعرف أنك ولا سواك.. 
مستودع لطاقة إجبارية تصر على اقتحامك بالإرغام
هل تراه لم يعد يجدى
أن نقطع شوطاً أخيراً مع الأحلام..؟
أعرف أن خطة التشوية لازالت قائمة فوقك
وأنك مذعن ستظل تدفع ثمن خطيئة أزلية
لم ترتكبها التصقت بديمومتك
أعرف أننى خنتك...
وأننى فشلت فى دفاعى المستميت عن أرضك..
آه..من يخرج من أفق الرحمة ويرانى؟؟
من...من..؟
من يا إلهى؟؟..
...............
هزت رأسها فى عنف وكأنها كانت تحلم
وتنفض عنها هذه السخافات اللعينة
نظرت فى المرآة مرة أخيرة..
مسحت الدمعة المتربصة بطرف أصبعها
تأنقت 
تعطرت
طوقت الألم داخل صدرها فى حزم
ابتسمت فى اصطناع 
طرقت الباب
ودخلت...


*

----------


## اليمامة

> عزيزتى .. " اليمامة " ..
> 
>             ما أعذب رتوشك .. و ما أرقها .. 
>            إنها ليست غائرة على وجه الزمن .. بل تزينه 
>            تضفى عليه تألقاً .. يجعله أكثر وضاءةً و بهاءً 
> 
>    سلمت لمساتك السحرية
>    سلمت ريشتك و قلمك
> 
>  لك تحياتى


أختى الغالية داوداو
لولا ذائقتك الحساسة ماكنت استشعرتى فى كلماتى أى جمال
أشكرك من عميق قلبى على كلماتك الجميلة المشجعة
ووجودك هنا فى حد ذاته شىء يسعدنى
دمتى لى أخت طيبة وأتمنى دوام التواصل..

----------


## اليمامة

*محمد...*

*كان طفلاً وديعاً..فى حزنه الدائم رضا
مثله مثل كل الأطفال
تمنى لو أن يمتطى أعالى الجبال
وتغمره الأشعة..
تمنى لو كان بإمكانه أن يفتح ذراعيه عن آخرهما
ويحتضن أحلامه الملونة..ذات العبق الطفولى الخطير
فأحلام الأطفال لم تكن أبداً ساذجة
كما يظن معظم الطغاة
فأحلامهم دائماً سندسية..غالية
تعكس ما لا نراه نحن ادعياء العقل والنضج
أحلامهم  دائماً تتجاوز الغيمات
ولا تحجبها أعتى الفوهات الفولاذية
ففى أحلامهم يعيش كيان ذو حقيقة وحلم ووجود 
......
كان حلم محمد الأكبر ليس كرة ومضرب
 أو حتى عجلة..
وإنما كان حلمه المتواصل
 شىء ولو نذير من انسانية مبعثرة
حالة استجداء دائم لحفنة من حب أبوى
كان شحيح..كان ضنين..
عندما شجت العصا رأسه ذات ليلة..
لم يشجب ..ولم يستنكر
ولم يكثرث حتى لهلع أمه 
وهى تهادن الدماء وتحايلها كى تسكت..
وإنما استقبل رأسه العصا برغم الألم
فى صير وفى أناة
استقبله كقدر محتوم لا مفر منه
ومن ذا الذى يهرب من قدره!
فى المقابل..
انحنى يحاول أن يلتقط أحلامه 
التى تبعثرت مع دمائه
قطرة قطرة
ومن يومها وجرحه لا يتوقف عن النزف
صار جرحاً مفتوحاً
من جرح أكبر
لعالم خائن..
فى محاولة للعودة
راح يتسول كل معانى الإنسان الذى كانه
جاب شوارع منحنية عابقة بالدخان
وجنون
وأحزان
وأوهام
ولا إشراقة للزهر لاحت فى الأفق
أدمن التسكع فى دهاليز العتمة
ورائحة الأرض العطنة
عاش مغموساً بالطين والأوحال..
وغفا فى غابات من أفاع
حتى وتر الكمان المذعور
الذى كنت أضرب به على قلبه فى أمل مريب
على غرار صدمات الإفاقة الكهربائية 
لم تفلح معه..
فلقد انتقاه الطغاة
واعدوه مشروع الإمتياز لمجرماً محترماً مع مرتبة الشرف..
وأصبح..وكان
محمد...
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> ندى
> 
> مش ممكن الإحساس دا
> أى توصيف من أجل التوازي مع مفردات لوحتك هو شبه مستحيل
> وقطعاً سوف يبوء بالفشل ..
> 
> نظرتُ إلى لوحتك كثيرا ..
> يستهوينى أنها مفتوحة ..
> ...


 
*مرحباً بك* *حكيم عيووون* :f2: 
*بين انعكاسات هى لروحى الخاصة..
ولكم أسعدنى وجودك وكلامك..وأشكر لك فيض احساسك الذى يستوعب ما أخطه دائماً..
الناس غالباً لا تهتم بصراعك الداخلى والنتيجة أن الإنسان يعيش بشكل منفصم لا يخرج منه
ولكن مثلك لا يفعل لأنه يستشعر جيداً..
بالفعل أحاول هنا التحدث إلى روحى..وإلى روح العالم أجمعه..
أطلق أحاسيسى مفتوحة من واقع خبرات مركونة..نوع من أنواع التواصل يشعرنى أننى لست وحدى..وهذا ما يهمنى..وهذا ما نحتاجه جميعاً فى عالم اليوم..
شاكرة لك حضورك المثمن دائماً..
وأتمنى هذا دوماً..
*

----------


## اليمامة

*شهقات الياسمين..
*
*كان الياسمين دائماً صامتاً ..حزيناً..نافراً من جسده المغوى..
المغرى بالإنتهاك..
وطوال رحلة صداقتى له..
لم أسمع له أى ضجيج يذكر
ولا أى شكوى..
ولكننى...
كنت ألحظ بطرف عينى..
نفوره المتزايد من ذاته كل يوم..
وبرغم كل هدهداتى..
لم أستطع أن أغير فيه شيئاً من هذا الإحساس..
كان يكره حريته المستباحة..
تلك الحرية التى منحت له
مع وعد مسبق بالسلب
 دونما موعد محدد..
..
جسده الناصع البياض
المتعرى دائماً كالحقيقة
لطالما أنهك مخيلته
اقتربت منه هذه المرة أكثر
اندسست بأنفى فى ثنايا جسده البض..
رحت أقبله فى هيام..
أعبأ روحى من بياضه إحساساً ونبضاً..
راح يطلق شهقات غاضبة 
كأنما جن..
بدا وكأنه قرر أن يدافع أخيراً عن حريته المشبوهة
هل استبحته لهذه الدرجة ؟؟
ظللت ملتصقة به..وظل رابضاً لى
فحتى هذا الإنتهاك الذى يلفظه اليوم
يبدو أنه اعتاده..
وأدمنه دون أن يدرى..
عرفنا...
أنا والياسمين
أننا محتشدان فى علاقة مصيرية 
وأن
 كل 
منا 
صار
 ملكاً
 على
 الآخر..*

----------


## اليمامة

*وداع الورد..*

*طلع الفجر...
عندما استيقظت مملكة الورد..
على أصوات اجتثاثات مفزعة..
وصك المقصات المرعب يصم الآذان..
ظنوا لوهلة أنها مجرد هجمة عادية من هجمات النجيل المعتادة..
ولكن أبصارهم شخصت فى هلع..
آه..
حينما طارت رقاب الورد الجورى بلا شفقة..
وراح القرنفل يولول فى انتظار دوره...
بينما غرق الزنبق يؤازره السوسن فى النحيب..
وعلا صراخ الفانيلا..
حتى البنفسج و العنبر انهار نادباً حظه ..
توارت النورات المتفتحة فى ضعف..
تستجدى الأوركيد .."لا تتخلى عنى.."
حتى الأشواك التى وعدته بأن تحفظ له توازنه الوجودى....
انهارت تحت وطأة الهجمات الشرسة..
راح اللافندريركض  هارباً فى فزع..
ومن خلفه تتعالى أصوات الشفرات اللاهثة خلفه..
فى استماتة..
انكمشت كل النباتات على أنفسها خائفة..
راحت تتساءل.."لماذاااااااااااااااا؟"
"أى سبباً وجيهاً يدعو لقتلنا؟؟؟
نحن لا نرى أى سبب يجعلنا صالحين للقتل!
نحن لا نَقتل ولا نريد أن نقتل
أيها الطغاة..
لماذا تتواصون بالموت لا بالحب..
أتقتلوننا تحت مسمى الحب..."
كان الورد يتمايل ويرتعش بدينامية المعذب..
يبكى من الداخل لمرأى الأعناق المتطايرة..
والمشهد يقترب..
ويقترب..
ويقترب..
حتى تصير اللحظة الحية الحاضرة لبعضهم
ماض مجهول جامد...كان..
وتصبح للذكرى حنين مفجع..
دمعه كان يسيل مثل ألوانه..
ساخن وصريح..
لم يسكت صوت الصك..
ولا رعب التقاء جناحى الموت ..
فى جذل..مات الجمال والعطر والنضارة..
اختفوا فى غموض مسالم
مثلما تختفى خيوط الدخان الساخنة
 وتنقشع فى ايمان مطلق بحتمية زوالها..
الحياة المليئة بالفتوة والدهشة
قدمت جمالها قرباناً للألم..
وما كان هذا الجمال المبهر قوياً..
كما يظن الموت..
وإنما أسلم بيقين من يعطى لوليه..
قدّس الورد الجميل الألم..
واستعدت حتى النورات لتحمله والتقائه..
فلحظة الموت ..
على ما يبدو..تحمل أحياناً..
وميضاً مكنوناً يومض بإيمان ما..
هنا..
هنا فقط..
نعرف لأرواحنا سحراً..ويقين...
مثلما عرف الورد..
لم يزل مستكين..
لا يعبأ أحداً بدمعاته..
ولا بالرقاب  التى تتساقط على الصدور متقيحة..
............
مات الورد..
ولم تتبق سوى واحدة..
 شهباء..
انزوت فى الركن منكمشة..
يجرجرها  الضوء القاسى المنبعث فى قسوة 
و تلك الشفرة التى ترنو إليها..إلى قدرها المحتوم..
أطلقت شهقات رغوية..
صرخت وكأنها تنهرها..
هلمى..أيتها القوية..
هل تظنيننى بمثل قوتك..
راحت تنكمش وتنكمش
تنتظر..
تتعلق عيناها بالسماء..
وتتوارى ابتسامتها بين ضياء النجمات الباهتة..
وألوان الفجر الطالع تنعكس بقوة على عينيها الذابلتين..
مرقت الشفرة كالحلم على رقبتها..
كان ملمسها حريرياً..ناعماً..
لا تشوبه شائبة ألم واحدة
فلقد سلمت بإرادتها الكاملة 
لهذا اللقاء..
ومنذ زمن بعيد..
عندما أدركت أن المصير المحتوم قدر لا مفر منه..
وكان الوداع..
وداع الورد...*

----------


## سوما

تسجيل أعجاب بكل حرف مكتوب ,,,, ::no1:: 
ندى ,,, ما أجملك وأجمل روحك وتعبيرها الصادق ,,, ::h:: ,,,,
عارفة ,,,, سرحت مع كل مشاركة وحسيت ان الموضوع زى البحر ف جماله وسحره وثورة الموج وهدؤءه .!!
أدعوك ان تواصلى ما بدات ولا تتوقفى عن الكتابة ولا تغيبى عنااااااااااا ,,  :2: 
سلمت يداك وسلمت من كل شر ,, لكِ كل المودة والتقدير :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ندى ::h:: 
أرجوا أن تغفري لى تقصيرى فى متابعة هذا العمل الرائع
أُخذت تماما من كم الصور الجميلة والحالات الشعورية المختلفة والرائعة
ربما ما يجمع بينها جميعا هى  ان كاتبتها إمرأة بكل تفاصيلها الرشيقة ودقائقها الشعورية الخاصة جدا
أرجوكِ أن تستمرى وتستمرى فى إمتاعنا يا صديقتى
دمتِ راااااائعة
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أدعوكم هنا لمشاركتى لقطات مكثفة من مخزونكم الإنسانى والروحى..لقطات قد تكون خطرات ..أو خيالات ..أو تداعيات ..أو قصص نثرية رومانتيكية أو حتى سوريالية..تجريدية..رتوش..مجرد رتوش على وجه الزمن..تناثرت منا أو علينا..ولكنها موجودة فى أقاصى أعماقنا وقد لا ندرى.. صوغوها بلغتكم الخاصة والفطرية جداً..بحيث تكون سهلة وتلقائية ..اتركوا لأنفسكم العنان فى نسجها..وعلى الطبيعة..وقتها فقط ستشعرون أن خيالاتكم هى التى تكتب...وأن كتاباتكم نابعة من عمق أنفسكم ذاتها..هى حقيقتكم وليست الحقيقة التى نريدها لأنفسنا أو يريدها لنا الآخرين..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *كل حبى وامنياتى،* 
> 
> ...


أسعد الله أوقاتك بكل الخير نـــدى 
الفكرة رائعة بالفعل 
ومكانها الأمثل هنا فى قاعة الخواطر
 لذا اتوجه معكِ بدعوة كل عصافير البوح لأن يتوقفوا قليلا هنا
لنسعد بفيض ابداعاتهم التى تشكل فى النهاية 
القراءات الحسية الشفيفه لمكنونات القلوب وخيالات العقول 
وهى بلا شك مجمل التجارب الإنسانيه فى الحياة
ولتكن إذا كما طاب لحرفك وصفها 
رتوش غائرة على وجه الزمن
كل تقديرى لافكارك المتميزة :4:

----------


## صفحات العمر

*فى كل عواصم هذا العالم*
*سُحب للحزن*
*تجتاح القلب رياح تحمل* 
*رائحة الدمع*
*يتعدى النبض حدود القلب*
*تبدو من خلف بقايا الحلم*
*صفصافة عمرى*
*بفروع عطشى تتدلى*
*لتلامس ماء*
*قد كان هنالك نهر*
*يكسوه الطُهر*
*الان تغـير*
*وتعــكر*
*وبطعمٍ مـر*
*إزداد غثاء*
*لكن الصفصافة تحمل*
*للقلب عزاءٌ وعزاء*
*فالماء غريب*
*لا يروى اشواقاً عطشى*
*لا يطفىء للقلب لهيب*
*تُغتال الاحلام وتمضى*
*مابين شروق ومغيب*
*تكتظ مدائن جمجمتى*
*بنقيق ضفادع ونحيب*
*أناتى تبدو خرساء*
*تستجدى للجُرح طبيب*
*والبوح بقلبى مرتبكٌ*
*ما بين سكوتٍ وكلام*
*تتناثر ف الريح رفات*
*من كثرة وأد الاحلام*

----------


## اليمامة

> تسجيل أعجاب بكل حرف مكتوب ,,,,
> ندى ,,, ما أجملك وأجمل روحك وتعبيرها الصادق ,,,,,,,
> عارفة ,,,, سرحت مع كل مشاركة وحسيت ان الموضوع زى البحر ف جماله وسحره وثورة الموج وهدؤءه .!!
> أدعوك ان تواصلى ما بدات ولا تتوقفى عن الكتابة ولا تغيبى عنااااااااااا ,, 
> سلمت يداك وسلمت من كل شر ,, لكِ كل المودة والتقدير


*أختى الغالية..نقية الإحساس وأعذبه ..وسام
لكم يسعدنى دائماً وجودك الذى يؤنسنى..وبين هذه الجداريات التى أكتبها حقاً من نبع خيالاتى التى تمت للواقع من زاوية ما..
بالفعل كما ذكرتى هى مثل البحر حتى فى خشونتها 
هذا لأننى أمارس فعل التأمل كثيراً داخل نفسى حينما أكتبها
فتأتى متحركة حتى ولو فى حركة مغلقة وفى بيئة ثابتة..
شاكرة لك أمنياتك يا وسام
وسأستمر اذا شاء الله حتى لا تحرمينى من نقاءك...
هذا حقيقى...*

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى
> أرجوا أن تغفري لى تقصيرى فى متابعة هذا العمل الرائع
> أُخذت تماما من كم الصور الجميلة والحالات الشعورية المختلفة والرائعة
> ربما ما يجمع بينها جميعا هى  ان كاتبتها إمرأة بكل تفاصيلها الرشيقة ودقائقها الشعورية الخاصة جدا
> أرجوكِ أن تستمرى وتستمرى فى إمتاعنا يا صديقتى
> دمتِ راااااائعة


 *
أختى الغالية جيهان..
لا يهم عزيزتى أى شىء آخر سوى انك موجودة بالفعل..
وهذا مما يزيدنى سعادة ويعيننى على الإستمرار..
أشكر لك كل كلماتك الجميلة..
وستسعدنى متابعتك لكل هذه الدقائق الخاصة جداً..
دمتى فى سلام*

----------


## صفحات العمر

لازال* قلبى منذ عمرٍ ينتظر* 
*ويداعب الأحلام شوقا بيد أنى* 
*لا أمل من انتظارك*
*كلما بزغ القمر*
*فأنا رسمتك قطتى*
*بين الحنايا كالربيع*
*كالنهرِ أُهرع نحوه* 
*ظمئاً فأروي مهجتي* 
*كي لا أضيع*
*أسعى اليكِ لاحتمى فى راحتيكْ* 
*فتطيب نفسى عندما*
*يسري حنانك في الضلوع* 
*وأجوب الاف السنين بمقلتيك كتائِه*
*عشق المتاهة فيهما* 
*ما كان يعبأ بالرجوع*
*حتى إذا أنتشر العبير بغرفتى*
*و انساب لحني حاضناً ضوءالشموع*
*أغدو على أمل اللُـــــقا .. متلهفاً*
*بين الأمانى مستكينا فى خشوع*
*وأرى لوجدى سلوةً ، ويح الرؤى*
*هذى بقايا حلمى المصلوب لا ترضى الخنوع*
*تبدو قراءت الحنين بلوعتى*
*وتظل عينى لا تجافيها الدموع*

----------


## اليمامة

*الله الله يا أستاذ محمد
كلماتك تجعلنى أستغرق فى تأملات حالمة..هى لقلبى كالرسول الأمين الذى يواتيه بمدد من فيض تأنقك..ورقة مشاعرك..
عواطف جياشة تمور ..وحلم عريض وثرى تتفتح نوراته كلما أشرقت علينا شموس عذب الكلم..
صدقنى يا أستاذ محمد..هذا حقيقى
أشعر بالدهشة والنشوة  والتعجب كلما قرأت لك..
وعندما أنتهى..تعرف..كأننى شربت عسلاً مصفى
كأن نفسى أرتوت
فأعاود الإرتواء والإرتواء لعلنى أشبع ولكننى لأ أشبع
وكأن قلبى يقول هل من مزيد..فلا تقطع عنه المدد..
الموهبة من عند الله..فلله ما أبهاك سيدى
تقبل كل أمنياتى بأن يحفظك الله مبدعاً نقياً وخالصاً.*

----------


## اليمامة

*الآه..*

*تطرق دمعاتى الملتاعة ذاكرتى المتخمة بالآهات..
المأهولة بالشكوك...لا باليقين...
بالخيبة..أكثر من الإحتواء...
وتسيل..
تسيل على جدران قلبى فى صبر معتصم بالنبل..
فى نزف لا يتوقف عن الحرقة..
نهنهات مرهقات تسكن أقبية روحى..
منكسرة...ممزقة..
تصهر نفسى القلقة المتوترة..
وتتمازج ألوانى هباء..بلا ضمير..
وبلا ثمن..
تنسال فى اعوجاج قاتم..
وأنت..
تقف..
بلا إكتراث..
تتفرج على إشتياقى وحرقتى..
وضعفى..
ترفع أشرعتك فى وجهى..
ولا تلتفت لصرخاتى بين يديك..
تتصدى لكل رمياتى الضعيفة ..
وتسكننى العذابات..
تمزقنى فى نهم ...لحظى..
وثمه أثر باق من فتوحات زائلة..
ثم تمضى..
بعيداً بعيداً..
ويتسرب الأمل من اللوحة رويداً رويداً..
متشحاً بالسواد..
مغموس بجمر وجمر..
ولا شفاعة للوعتى تجدى..
ولا بعض من يقين باق..
أظل أحترق...
هل كان وهماً..؟
هل كان هذياناً..؟
هل كان جنوناً..؟
هل كان طيفاً مغموراً..؟
هل كان..هل كان...هل كان...
ماذا كان.....
حتى أسلم روحى طواعية لكبريائه؟
وأظل فى ليل طويل نجومه لا تأفل..
لا تواسينى سوى هذه الدمعة المعلقة..
لتبق...قصة..
ولكنها ليس كأى قصة..
فاليوم مازال القلب ينبض..
وغداً لا أعرف ماذا سيكون..
ضجيج وصراخ..
يظل يتسكع فى ظلمات نفسى..
وأنت..
أنت يا حبى المفقود..
يا حلمى المفقود..
تبق عيناك لى نجمتى نور ونار..
ترشدانى نحو نهاية غير متوقعة..
تبقى كائن هناك..
صموت..
إشعاع غير مرصود..
وانعكاس يلهمنى التحرر
من سطوة الزمان والمكان..
تبق أنت وحدك..
فى قلبى ..
الإنسان..
انت ..
انت فقط..
يا من تقهر بجبروتك..
عندى...
النسيان..
وتبقى مطبوعاً فوق أنوثتى..
فى شىء من الكتمان..
أنت..أنت وحدك ..
تذرف لأجلك دمعاتى..
المستعصية..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

عندما باغتت شرفات قلبى
إشراقات ضوئِك الاول
فُتحت من تلقائها
كل شبابيك الروح
وبدا حرفى
كالطفل الذى لم يتعلم شيئا من فنون الإدقان
أحببت جدا .. أن اكون هكذا معكِ
ورضيت أن لا أدقن اى فن
سوى حبك
فهل يكفيكِ هذا ؟

----------


## د. أمل

أتابع فى صمت ..
خشية أن أترك خربشات على وجه الزمن ..
أو أن أسكب ألواناً منفرة على لوحاتكما الرائعة ..
 ::sh::

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الله الله يا أستاذ محمد*
> 
> *كلماتك تجعلنى أستغرق فى تأملات حالمة..هى لقلبى كالرسول الأمين الذى يواتيه بمدد من فيض تأنقك..ورقة مشاعرك..*
> *عواطف جياشة تمور ..وحلم عريض وثرى تتفتح نوراته كلما أشرقت علينا شموس عذب الكلم..*
> *صدقنى يا أستاذ محمد..هذا حقيقى*
> *أشعر بالدهشة والنشوة والتعجب كلما قرأت لك..*
> *وعندما أنتهى..تعرف..كأننى شربت عسلاً مصفى*
> *كأن نفسى أرتوت*
> *فأعاود الإرتواء والإرتواء لعلنى أشبع ولكننى لأ أشبع*
> ...


طيب الله قلبك برياحين الجنة *نــدى* 
أشكرك يا صاحبة الحضور المبهج والحرف النقى الشفاف 
على هذة الواحـــة الخصبة 
التى أظنها ستجتذب عشاق الحرف ليحطوا برحالهم 
ويحكوا لنا من فيض قريحتهم الأدبية خلاصة تجاربهم الابداعية 
التى حتما ستجلب علينا المزيد والمزيد من المتعة الحسية 
التى تلامس القلوب وتترك بصمتها على الوجدان 
وتحفز على المضى على خطاها المضيئة
حفظك الله من كل سوء  *نــدى 
*ودام حضورك ضـــوء ومطـــر

----------


## صفحات العمر

> أتابع فى صمت ..
> خشية أن أترك خربشات على وجه الزمن ..
> أو أن أسكب ألواناً منفرة على لوحاتكما الرائعة ..


 *لااااااااااا طبعا* 
*أسفين جدا* 
*مفيناش من الصمت هنا* 
*وخصوصا الاقلام الرااااااااااائعة اللى زى حضرتك* 
*فى انتظارك بمشيئة الله* 
*وماذا لديك من ..*
*رتوش  - خربشات* 
*اى شىء من روائع حرفك* 
*تقديرى لك دااائما*

----------


## اليمامة

> أتابع فى صمت ..
> خشية أن أترك خربشات على وجه الزمن ..
> أو أن أسكب ألواناً منفرة على لوحاتكما الرائعة ..


*أختى الغالية..صاحبة الذائقة الحساسة..داوداو..
متابعتك لاشك تسعدنى جداً..
ولكننى أتمنى لو أن تنثرى رتوش لوحتك..ولا تخشى شىء
طالما أنها تلقائية وطبيعية
انه البوح عزيزتى..بوح نفسك..أحلام خاصة..همسات..أمنيات..كلامك الشديد الخصوصية والتفرد جواكى..
ماذا ستطلق نفسك الجميلة ان لم يكن رقة وصدقاً وشفافية..وحقيقة..
أنتظرك..فلا تدعينى أنتظر كثيراً..*

----------


## اليمامة

*شىء أنت يخص الروح...*

*شىء أنت يخص الروح
هائم فى جسدها
من أول نبضها حتى أقاصى وريدها
شىء أنت فى روح روحها..
يسرق عنبها..
يستمرىء تعبها..
يستوقد ناراً من جوى هواها
ولهبها..
شىء أنت..
يختزن الضوء فى عينيه
ويزرع آلاف الشموس فى محياها
شىء أنت ..
يجتاحها ويتركها هناك
على ورق الزهر 
 تحترق فى جواها
آه
آه لو تعرف ..
كم تتمنى أن تحاصرك
وترتبك 
وتهدهدك على كتفها
وتركض بك 
متجاوزة انهمارات وعيها
وتحط على ربوع حلمها
 ومناها
آه لو تعرف..
كم تتمنى أن تفر بك إلى مستقر
لا يجمعها إلا بك..
وهناك..
تتوب إليك..
وتزيح أكوام الشوق 
من عيناها
وعينيك..
كم تتمنى أن تفتح بابك
لتتلقفها حنانيك..
فكل شىء فيها ساكن
ينتظر عودتك أنت
أنت وحدك 
أنت..
أنت يا شىء يخص روحى.*.

----------


## د. أمل

اعتدتُ الصمتَ .. و ألِفتَه
فلما أردتُ البوحَ .. خِفتَه
..
فلستُ أجيدُ فنونَ الكتابة
ولستُ أجيدُ الحديثَ الحسن

أجيدُ السباحةَ فوق السحابِ
أجيدُ السياحةَ عبر الزمن

وأهربُ من مثقلاتِ الزمانِ
و عبءِ الحياةِ و قهرِ الوهن

أحلقُ فى الكونِ خلف الطيورِ
وعبر البحارِ و فوق السفن

و أرنو إلى جدولٍ فى المروجِ
و أتنسمُ عطرَ زهرِ الفنن

تمرُّالنسائمُ .. تهدى العبيرَ
و تعزفُ لحناً .. يهُزُّ الشَّجَن

و أضحكُ للشمسِ .. عند الغروبِ
أضعتُ الهمومَ .. نسيتُ المحن 

...

----------


## صفحات العمر

ضوء القمر ضعيف وضوء النهار أشد 
ضوء الشموع ضعيف وضوء المصباح أشد 
ولكن يبقى لضوء القمر وضوء الشموع 
جماليات تبعث على الراحة والسكينة والهدوء 
رغم كونهما الأضعف أو بالأحرى الأرق  
هكذا الانثى   :f: 
يبقى مكمن جمالها رقتها 
سبحان الخلاق العظيم

----------


## صفحات العمر

*آهٍ يا نوح
خبرنى كيف
أصنع فلكا
أتراه سيجد الركاب
فى ظل غيابٍ و غيـــاب
وتراب .. يمتك تراب
الحجر يثور
وقلوبا تتحجر صمتا*
*.*
*!*

----------


## لميس الامام

*نحتاج إلى ظلٍ ثالثٍ ليكون لنا وهج وطن.... وطن نوجده خارج مساحات الخوف من البوح بما في  دواخلنا ..
وطن ....نلتقي فيه بدون وجل ..وطن بدون وقت ...
وطنٌ له شتاء بهتان يهطل دون توقف.... شتاء وطن بلا حاجة  الى مظلات .. 
وطن بربيع ملون موشى بروعة الطبيعه العشوائية المنثورة على الربى والسهول والشجر يعبق بدون خجل ، 
بطيب الروائح 
وطن له صيف يتوهج في الهواء صبح مساء.. 
وطن بخريف تخلع الارض فيه رداءها الوردي 
لترتدي حلة من أوراق الشجر المتساقط بعبقرية الالوان ،
 وطن، شفيق الزوابع لا يعرف الغبار...
ذاك ما نحتاج من وطنٍ مرسوم كزهرة في ظلمة البعيد..وطن نسكنه ويسكننا..وطن يخلدنا معا...

في مساحات فرقتنا، كان هناك بحر تتكسر أمواجه العاتية على شطآنه تعبة .. 
وزوارق تترنح سراً بين صخورٍ تحمل بين طياتها حكايات أيام صامتة ..
بحر تختلط ريحه برائحة الهواء الراكد الخانق.

وفي مساحات الفرقة تلك ، كنا متباعدين لكن كان كلانا يبحث عن الاخضر ، 
نبحث عن زقزقة العصافير الساكنة، فلا نجد غير حرارة تذيب الحديـــد وتذيب معها مشاعرنا ، 
موؤودة في بحر السكون الذي طالما سبق العاصفة..

بعد هذا الفراق المصيري يئست عودتك ، لنرسم معا خارطة الحلم...
أضحى غيابك عني يقينا ، وعودك سرابا ، بت أتسقط اخبارك كي لا أجدك مصادفـــةً 
لن أخرج وإياك منها بسلام بأي حال..

وبعد الآلام التي اجترتنا ...لم يتركنا الفراق نقوى على مقاومة هذا الغياب ..
جئتني فاتحا ذراعيك ، مفاجأة !!!
 تحمل باقة ورد حمراء.. وجدتك سعيدا..ضاحكا..
عيناك تحملان مع باقة الورد عتباً وتعباً مزمناً مغلفاً بحزن مشرد العاطفة.. 
ضممتني بقوة صهرتني داخل سترتك بحرارة مشوبة بخوف... ضمة وكأنك تودعني بها الوداع الاخير.. 

* قلت لي : أجمل ما فيك وفاء لا احتاج له منك الى ورقة تعهد، 
كنت واثقا أن حبنا سيخلد الى ما وراء تلك الافاق القرمزية هناك ..
حبنا الذي سافر مع غياب الشمس وعاد محتضنا فجرا ، أخاله جاء بعد فوات الأوان ...
مَنَحْتِِني كل شيء ولم امنَحُكِ سوى العذاب... تركتك تقامرين بحياتك ..تركتك رهينة الأسى .. 
ورغم عمرالسنين وجدتك كما أنت ..قوية جميلة..

* جئتك يا كل العمر،  كي أهديك باقة الورد هذه ولأودعك الوداع الاخير ولأطلق سراحك.. 
لأنسيك وحدة النسيان واللحظات الحذرة..لأترك لك هذا السطر ليكون الأخير في عالم ذكرياتك...
فالموت رتب موعده معي للرحيل...

جفلت عيناي امام ما نطق به لسانك!!! 
* كيف تقول هذا وحال مشاعرك تحكي غير هذا؟..
عناقنا كان ينبئ باستكمال خريطة الوطن الذي صبوت اليه.. 
لكنني شعرت بأن الخوف المحتضن تلك السترة ، كان يقبع خلفه كابوس مر كمرارة العلقم ..
كابوس كريه وددت لو أني خارجه..


تركت لعبراتك السبيل..بل ذرفتها فيضانا يحكي قصة تسرد ألم فراقي..
وألم فراقٍ عن هذه الدنيا التي ما اعطتنا سوى الدمع والحزن والسجن داخل النفس المكفنة بالوفاء ..
وما زالت تتوالى في عطاياها.. 
وردوك الحمراء يا حبيبي ستظل تحكي أسفك على فراقي أسف ما لك دونه حيلة ..
فراق يبكيك ويبكيني قهرا .....
.ستظل ورودك الحمراء تحكي حكمة مذهلة عن قناعاتك 
التي سكن فيها الفراق مع العمر الذي سيبقى مشدودا الى حبال ذاكرتي الى أن ألقاك
في وطن رسمته بعيدا عن مساحات الشتات..وطن الخلود............وهج وطن....

لميس الامام

*

----------


## اليمامة

> اعتدتُ الصمتَ .. و ألِفتَه
> فلما أردتُ البوحَ .. خِفتَه
> ..
> فلستُ أجيدُ فنونَ الكتابة
> ولستُ أجيدُ الحديثَ الحسن
> 
> أجيدُ السباحةَ فوق السحابِ
> أجيدُ السياحةَ عبر الزمن
> 
> ...


*عزيزتى رقيقة الحس داوداو
هل تجيدين كل ذلك وتعترفين بأنك تجيدين الصمت!
ولا تجيدين الكتابة والكلام الحسن؟!
فكيف تصنفين هذه المشاعر البريئة النقية والعذبة إن لم تكن حسناً!
همهمة حانية..صادقة
طيبة عزيزتى..مثلك تماماً
مباشرة وواضحة مثل خلقك القويم..
هذا صدق والله..
لا تحرمينا تلك الفطرية الجميلة التى لا تمحى عفوية المسألة..
تحياتى وتقديرى..*

----------


## د. أمل

> *عزيزتى رقيقة الحس داوداو
> هل تجيدين كل ذلك وتعترفين بأنك تجيدين الصمت!
> ولا تجيدين الكتابة والكلام الحسن؟!
> فكيف تصنفين هذه المشاعر البريئة النقية والعذبة إن لم تكن حسناً!
> همهمة حانية..صادقة
> طيبة عزيزتى..مثلك تماماً
> مباشرة وواضحة مثل خلقك القويم..
> هذا صدق والله..
> لا تحرمينا تلك الفطرية الجميلة التى لا تمحى عفوية المسألة..
> تحياتى وتقديرى..*




      يمامتى الغالية ..
 لا أستحق كل هذا المدح و الثناء .. و لا أجد رداً يليق بطيب كلماتك و عذب إطرائك ..
فلن أستطيع مجاراتك عزيزتى فى إبداعاتك المتألقة دائماً ..
 و لأنى احترت فى الرد المناسب .. فلن أجد ابلغ من قول .. أهو إنتِ ..

     شكراً لكِ و لصفحتك العطرة ..

----------


## اليمامة

> *نحتاج إلى ظلٍ ثالثٍ ليكون لنا وهج وطن.... وطن نوجده خارج مساحات الخوف من البوح بما في  دواخلنا ..
> وطن ....نلتقي فيه بدون وجل ..وطن بدون وقت ...
> وطنٌ له شتاء بهتان يهطل دون توقف.... شتاء وطن بلا حاجة  الى مظلات .. 
> وطن بربيع ملون موشى بروعة الطبيعه العشوائية المنثورة على الربى والسهول والشجر يعبق بدون خجل ، 
> بطيب الروائح 
> وطن له صيف يتوهج في الهواء صبح مساء.. 
> وطن بخريف تخلع الارض فيه رداءها الوردي 
> لترتدي حلة من أوراق الشجر المتساقط بعبقرية الالوان ،
>  وطن، شفيق الزوابع لا يعرف الغبار...
> ...


*كيف أصف لك سعادتى بما كتبتي سيدتى؟
كيف أصف لك حقيقة روعة ما سطرتى ومقدار تأثيره فى نفسى..
انتشــــــــــــــــــــيت....افتتـــــــــــــنت.  .سبحت
وطرت..
ميكانيزمات التلقى عندى تفاعلت مع روعة أسلوبك وقوة بيانك..فكانت على أشدها تلتقط عبق جمالياتك الفريدة..
لعاطفتك سحر هذا مؤكد..
فكانت وشياً هامساً شديد العذوبة والصفاء..
وعقد لؤلؤ مطرز..
صدقينى..
أشككر سيدتى..وممنونة لك من كل قلبى على ما أتحفتينا به
وأتمنى دوام التواصل والعطاء
أمنياتى لك ومحبتى..*

----------


## لميس الامام

غاليتي اليمامة.......

*



ما أسعدني بك وبمواطنتك كلماتي
ما أجمل أن يسطر القلم كلمات كلها صدق
وكان هذا ما رصده قلمي هنا...
لن أحلم بوطن كما حلمت بهذا الوطن
الذي لم نكمل طريقنا معه..إنه الشتات القدري
الذي لا يد لنا والمنون تصوب خنجرها لتطال احبتنا
واحدا تلو الآخر ..ولكنها ارادة الله ولا راد لمشيئته

أسعدني تماهيك مع النص وشرفني حضورك الرائع ..ايتها الرائعة

كوني بخير ..فلنا لقاءات أكثر على مر الأيام ان شاء الله..

محبتي وخالص تقديري وامتناني..

لميس الامام*

----------


## صفحات العمر

**
*مع كل وريقة تسقط من شجرة القيم الإنسانيه* 
*بفعل تيارات التغريب الزاحفه نحو القلوب بسرعة تقنيات العصر*
*يعلو صراخ بلابل الحرف ويواصل الكروان دعائه*
*ويشرع الهدهد ...*
*فى قراءة نشرة أخبارالانسان فى زمن الغربة*

----------


## اليمامة

*أطياف مرتحلة...*

*كان يظهر لى من خلف الضباب..
كالجن الذى يبزغ فجأة من حجب الغيب..
مزركش بلطشات فضية سوداوية..
هى بقايا الليل المحاصر لمخيلتى..
عاصفة نفيره المتصل كانت تشتت عباب أيامى..
تهز الليل الساكن حولى..وتؤنس من حلمى الوحيد..
كان يمد لى يده الحنونه لنخترق أكوام السدم..
بعفوية قاطعة تمرق داخلى فى يسر..
لطالما حلمت به وهو يمخر رؤى الحلم..
ويكشف عن عوالم من الحرية 
ومساحات متوهجة من الألق
تتغير الألوان فوقهما فى انفلات مذهل..
والبشر غير كل البشر..
مثل الطائر الأسطورى ..
ذى الأجنحة المهيبة..الخدرة
كان يحط كل ليلة على ضفاف روحى..
يتلقف خيالاتى على جناحيه
من هذا ...لذاك
أحببته..
نعم
أحبت عيونى الطفلة لعبة أجنحته الطيارة
وحلمت كل ليلة أن تأخذنى على حريريتها 
إلى حيث تحط وتطير..
فى كل مرة كنت أعتليه ..
كان يؤنس من وحدتى عصفوران
يمران فى نفس الوقت..ونفس الأفق..
يتبعانى فى مسيرتى..
ويحدقان معى نحو آخر إتجاه للرؤية..
يستبقان وجهى نحو أول المحطات القادمة..
كنا كلما تقدمنا..
كلما تساقطت عنا الأطياف المرتحلة..
ونظل فى أفق الغيب نعبث ونلهو..
أنا والعصفوران تلازمنا
وتصادقنا طيلة المشوار
تعاهدنا على المضى..
حتى اكتشاف نهاية الحلم الغير متوقعة..
كنا نرسل نظراتنا
حيث نهاية أفقه
ننتقل من هودج إلى هودج
كالشريط المسحور الذى لا يلبث أن ينتهى
ثم يتلوى من جديد
كان هو..
لا نتبين له أى نهاية
كان دائماً ثملاً ..
ضاحكاً ..منتشياً..
قوياً..
جنى مسكون بالسكر..
فالنجوم على أكفه لطالما نامت..وهامت..
ومارست كل أفعال الحب..
وعلى عتبات جسدى كان يمرق إلى الأعماق 
بسرعة مذهلة..
وتتعالى ضحكاتى..وأسرع للحاق به..
كنت أنصب خيمتى أينما حل
فعلى كتفيه لامست السماء
وشممت رائحة التلال
ولطالما نشرتنى على هوادجه
بوارق الخيال
أسكرنى ولايزال يسكرنى
وسيظل مسكوناً فىّ
مثلما كان..منذ منابت طفولتى..
وحتى طرح الثمار..
هو حلمى المدهش المقيم..
للآن..يظل يفتننى القطار.*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*" القطار "*

*!!!!!!!*

*مشهد مذهل ياندى*

*رحلةُ الخيال*

*يمتطي العقلَ والروح*

*متى وكيف ؟*

*!!!!!!!*


*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## اليمامة

> *" القطار "*
> 
> *!!!!!!!*
> 
> *مشهد مذهل ياندى*
> 
> *رحلةُ الخيال*
> 
> *يمتطي العقلَ والروح*
> ...


*حكيم...
كم يسعدنى وجودك..
هذا الوجود الذى يلتقى بعمق إحساسى..
ممتنة لإثرائك للمشهد..
الأمر الذى يشجعنى لاشك على الإستمرار والتواصل..
والقطار لازال حتى الآن يأخذنى لأبعد من صورته المادية
وإنما لمجرد رؤيتى له انتقل إلى عوالم وأزمنة مختلفة..أراها كاملة..كأننى عشتها
لا أدر بالتحديد أسباب هذه الإشكالية داخلى..
ولكنه احساسى الفريد نحو القطار ومنذ طفولتى ولا يزال يسكننى 
أحب القطار للغاية وأعشق أن أرى مشهده وهى يجرى على القضبان وأسمع نفيره وخاصة لو كان المشهد بعيداً..
حتى طفلى الأكبر انتقلت إليه هذه العدوى على ما يبدو منى..
مجنون بالقطار..ولا تكفيه كل لعب القطارات التى أحضرتها له..
شاكرة لك إن كنت تجعلنى أتواصل بهذه الشفافية
تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين..*

----------


## صفحات العمر

فى البدء ...
كنت أنادم صمتى ليلا وأسائل كل الانهار
وأرى نفسى دون وجودكِ
كظلام ٍينتظر نهار 
!
. 


 
فى أول لحظات قدومك 
ظهر النهر بلون العيد
وبدا القمر ضياه يزيد
ووجدت لاطيار فؤادى
صوت يبدع فى التغريد

----------


## لميس الامام

الحب الحقيقي 
هو اقتسام
 بعض نفسك 
مع شخص آخر 
أقرب إليك من نفسك

----------


## محمد خضر

> *هدهدينى..هدهدينى..*
> 
> *لازلت أحتفظ بعروستى..
> ولازلت أنظف فستانها الوردى المطرز بوردات زرقاء من غرز الروكيكو كل أسبوع مثلما تعودت دوماً
> سألتنى أمى ذات مرة متعجبة..وضاحكة..
> يالك من طفلة كبيرة!
> هل لازلتى تحبين هذه الدمية؟؟
> نظرت إليها فى شغف..وهل لا تحبينها مثلى يا أمى..
> هل نسيتى ذكرياتنا نحن الثلاثة سوياً؟
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أخى العزيز (اليمامه) .. دوما وبين مشاكل الحياه وصعابها فى حلوها ومرها فى هنائها وشقائها فى ضحكاتها وبكائها دوما ما نفقد شئ بداخلنا فمنا من يفقد الأحساس ومنا من يفقد الأمل ومنا من يفقد الحلم ومنا من لا يرغب فى اكمال مسيرة الحياه ولكن ومن بين كل هذا يوجد شئ وحيد هو الذى يعيدنا الى رشدنا الى التمسك بأمل الحياه الذى خلقنا الله عز وجل لأجله وهو ذكريات الماضى ذكريات الطفوله ايامها اشيائها لهوها وجدها وامنياتها حتى وان لم تتحقق ولكنها الذكريات التى تعين الأنسان على تحمل الحياة فهى حقا همهمات بلا رتوش ولكن همهمات فى زمن مضى فليتنا نعود مره اخرى الى الطفوله    فشكرا لك ان اتحت لنا الفرصه لنعيش من جديد ولو للحظات ايام طفولتنا  .. وبالتوفيق دوما..

----------


## صفحات العمر

وحين يسافر قلبكِ بعيد
أرى كل ما هو فسيحاً .. ضاق
تباغت عينى جمود الرؤى
وينقر بقلبى غرابُ الفراق
أقاوم وجعاً ثقيلا .. وروحى
تريد النجاة وصك العتاق
فترحل جميع البراحات قلبى
وأبقى وحيدا ..
وبعضى اشتياق

----------


## د. أمل

آاااهٍ من زمنٍ حيرنى !
و انقلبت فيه الموازين
الظالم يصبح مظلوماً
و الخائن نَحسَبُه أمين
و الطيِّبُ يُنعَتُ بمغفَّل
و رفاقُ الصدقِ بكاذبين

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أخى العزيز (اليمامه) .. دوما وبين مشاكل الحياه وصعابها فى حلوها ومرها فى هنائها وشقائها فى ضحكاتها وبكائها دوما ما نفقد شئ بداخلنا فمنا من يفقد الأحساس ومنا من يفقد الأمل ومنا من يفقد الحلم ومنا من لا يرغب فى اكمال مسيرة الحياه ولكن ومن بين كل هذا يوجد شئ وحيد هو الذى يعيدنا الى رشدنا الى التمسك بأمل الحياه الذى خلقنا الله عز وجل لأجله وهو ذكريات الماضى ذكريات الطفوله ايامها اشيائها لهوها وجدها وامنياتها حتى وان لم تتحقق ولكنها الذكريات التى تعين الأنسان على تحمل الحياة فهى حقا همهمات بلا رتوش ولكن همهمات فى زمن مضى فليتنا نعود مره اخرى الى الطفوله    فشكرا لك ان اتحت لنا الفرصه لنعيش من جديد ولو للحظات ايام طفولتنا  .. وبالتوفيق دوما..


*أخى الفاضل محمد خضر
تحياتى الطيبة لك وبعد،
بالفعل أخى فى رحلتنا مع الحياة كثيراً ما تكون عينا قاسية..تغير من طباعنا ..ومن نظرتنا للأمور وتواصلنا وأشياء أشياء كثيرة...برغم أن الحياة كلها على بعضها يجب أن نعيشها برضا وإيمان..نتفاعل معها..نمارسها وندعها تمارسنا هذا لأننا على قناعة بأنها رحلة رائعة للبحث عن الحقيقة واليقين فينا وفيما حولنا..نحو اكتشاف ما لم يتطرق إليه عقلنا..نحو اكتشاف بديع الله فى الحياة..رحلة تواصل للقرب من الله عزوجل بكل امكانياتنا المتاحة للإعمار ولإستحقاق خلافته..وكلما اقتربنا من الله كلما ازددنا اطمئناناً وسعادة..وتكشفت لنا الحقيقة ..وتكشف لنا معنى الحياة ..فنعيشها مطمئنيين راضيين بأقدارنا باحثين فى صراع دائم عن كل ما يقربنا وأنفسنا منا..ومن الله..
وتبقى الطفولة يا أخى..مرحلة يحن إليها القلب دائماً..لأسباب كثيرة..لأطياف البراءة..للمعنى الصافى للحياة..للحضن البرىء فى صدر الأم الدافىء..للقوة والإطمئنان الذى يبثهما فينا وجود الأب..أختى وأخى..أصدقائى.وعروستى..وحتى النجوم والقمر كانت تبدو فى طفولتنا أكثر تبسماً وبهاء..
أشكر لك وجودك الألق..
مع تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين..*

----------


## اليمامة

*شىء أنت يخص الروح..."سعى حثيث نحو الحلم "*

*هأنذا أجلس بين حنانيك
أخلع أرديتى القهرية..
وأفك عقد شعرى..
ألجم لسانى
وأتمدد فى استرخاء صموت فوق أنفاسك الحارة..
أهطل أحياناً فوق ملامحك المدهوشة كالسحب الحزينة
وأحياناً أنفذ فى جدارة إلى مقلك العطشى 
تحتضننى الأجفان الملتاعة فى اشتياق نهم..
أتحسس من نبضاتك طريق يقربنى من ملحمتى الأخيرة
وفجأة..يهتز السكون
وينفجر الضوء من عينيك
فترتعش أوردتى
وتتبدل جغرافيا الدم
ونشوة حصارك تستبد بى
و....
ينسحب الضوء فجأة
خجولاً
باهتاً
حزيناً
فينهار الحلم فى لحظة..
ويبق الألم
هو نفس الألم
ألم كل مرة
ألم المحال
أطوقه داخل صدرى 
قابعاً متكلساً داخل الروح
آآآآآه
وأستمر فى سعى الحثيث
مرة أخرى نحو الحلم
نحوك..
أنت
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*ذبذبة روحية..*

*

يبدو العالم مفتوحاً أمام عيونى على اتساعه..
ولا أعرف رغم كل هذه البراءة..
لماذا تبدو كل الأشياء فى نظرى
هى فى الحقيقة شىء واحد
يظل يدور فى دائرة
تنفجر وتستدير
تتسع وتضيق
تتلاشى أحياناً حد العدم
لغة غير منطقية
ذات صحوة روحية
تعرف أن قاموسها لا يحوى اجابات لكل شىء
فالحياة ذاتها إجابة
والشىء الوحيد الذى يفصح عن ذاته فىّ
هو الله..
الله وحده
لغة أظل متعلقة بها
بأسئلة جوهرية ولا إجابات ..
أسئلة تكمن خلف كل حالات التلاشى
والعدم والثبات والحركة المستمرة
آآآآآآآآآه يا روحى..
....
التساؤل الهلع أحياناً يعذبنى
هل هى حقاً لغة الله..
تلك التى تقود البشر إلى مصائرهم الخاصة؟
هل تلك اللغة الغير منطقية ..
هى نفخة الله تنفذ إلى قلبى..
تقودنى إلى حيث المعنى الأوحد للكون؟
هل هى اللغة متعددة الأبعاد..
التى تختصر كل الطرق وكل الإختيارات والأحلام..
إلى معجزة خاصة تحقق مصائرنا؟
هل هو قلبى المفتوح الذى يقودنى لطريق أكثر أماناً
واتساعاً؟
هو الطريق الذى أختار له باباً
دون كل الأبواب الأخرى؟
هو الطريق الذى يرشدنى لعلامات
لا تنتهى إلى شىء
ولكنها تعدنى بأن أفهم
يوم أموت..أو مابعد موتى..
.....
ولااااااااااااااااااا ثبات أبداً يحدث..
فالرحلة لم تنتهى بعد
....*

----------


## محمد خضر

> *محمد...*
> 
> *كان طفلاً وديعاً..فى حزنه الدائم رضا
> مثله مثل كل الأطفال
> تمنى لو أن يمتطى أعالى الجبال
> وتغمره الأشعة..
> تمنى لو كان بإمكانه أن يفتح ذراعيه عن آخرهما
> ويحتضن أحلامه الملونة..ذات العبق الطفولى الخطير
> فأحلام الأطفال لم تكن أبداً ساذجة
> ...


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الأخت الفاضله (اليمامه)اسمحيلى ان ادون لكى بقلب اشبه بكثير مما ترويه لنا وتمتعينا حقا به ففى زماننا هذا صار الأحساس من وجهة نظر الناس شئ مشين معيب لصاحبه صارت الأحلام بلا معنى صار من يحلم بلحب والطيبه والحنان وكأنه انسان مجنون صارت من سمات الرجوله ان تكون بلا قلب بلا أحساس بلا دمعات لفراق الحبيب بلا ألم من قسوة الحبيب وكانهم نسوا او تناسوا ان الرجل ما هو الا انسان فى نهاية الأمر ((( وما الأنسان السوى الا مجموعه احاسيس))) فشكرا لكى على اسلوبك الرائع هذا فى الدفاع عن الأحلام والأحساس والحب فدائما ما أقول (( احبوا الحب فبلحب يولد الأحساس)) شكرا لكى واسف على الأطاله*

----------


## اليمامة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   الأخت الفاضله (اليمامه)اسمحيلى ان ادون لكى بقلب اشبه بكثير مما ترويه لنا وتمتعينا حقا به ففى زماننا هذا صار الأحساس من وجهة نظر الناس شئ مشين معيب لصاحبه صارت الأحلام بلا معنى صار من يحلم بلحب والطيبه والحنان وكأنه انسان مجنون صارت من سمات الرجوله ان تكون بلا قلب بلا أحساس بلا دمعات لفراق الحبيب بلا ألم من قسوة الحبيب وكانهم نسوا او تناسوا ان الرجل ما هو الا انسان فى نهاية الأمر ((( وما الأنسان السوى الا مجموعه احاسيس))) فشكرا لكى على اسلوبك الرائع هذا فى الدفاع عن الأحلام والأحساس والحب فدائما ما أقول (( احبوا الحب فبلحب يولد الأحساس)) شكرا لكى واسف على الأطاله*


* 
أنا من يتوجب عليها شكرك أخى الكريم على جمال إحساسك وتذوقك
وأتمنى أن أرتقى لمعانى كلماتك الطيبة
تقبل خالص تحياتى ومودتى..*

----------


## اليمامة

*موتى الداخلى الخاص..*

*موتى الداخلى الخاص
كلما انتظرته
كلما منحنى شعوراً رائعاً بالحاضر 
ودق فى ناقوس عقلى..
ليذكرنى بالأشياء التى تنتظرنى بلهفة
وبالأشياء التى لم انته من إنجازها بعد
موتى الداخلى الخاص..
لطالما علمنى فى كل مرة  مثلما لم يعلمنى أحد..
يجلس بجوارى طوال الوقت كالحبيب..
يرافقنى ويساندنى..
وأحياناً يقايضنى ويراودنى..
ويتحين الفرصة القريبة ليقتحم روحى..
كلما انتظرته..
كلما صارت الأشياء من حولى أكثر بريق
وأكثر حضور وبهاء
فهو موت ليس كمثله موت
ليس مثل موتكم..
علمنى أن للحياة قداسة لا تنتهى
قداسة لن تقتلنى فى النهاية..
وليس مثل قتلاكم..
 فلن يحولنى إلى مجرد حفنة تراب...
موتى الداخلى الخاص
يحاصر حياتى فى شمم
يروض معطيات حسى 
ليأخذنى لأعلى 
لا لينحدر بى لأسفل..
موتى الداخلى الخاص..حررنى من هذى السماء القريبة
وتلك الأرض الدانية
هاتين اللواتى يصررن على أن يمزقا روحى
بضيقهما وجاذبيتهما المكشوفة..الفاضحة
موتى الداخلى الخاص
ينبت لى جناحين
يعانقان الفضاء
وينقران على خدود النجوم فى شغف
حيث البعد الآخر الذى لا يجمعنى 
بحسابات ضيقة تعتصرنى 
وتجهز على أنفاسى وتخنقنى..
موتى الداخلى الخاص ..
يتركنى امارس فيه إبداعاً
ويمارسه فىّ بلا هواجس 
وبلا ثمن..
موتى الداخلى الخاص
أحبه لأحياه فى سعة
حدائق زيتون 
ورمان 
وفردوس أعلى
..................
موتى الداخلى الخاص
انتظره الآن فى سمو وفى رقى..
فى شجاعة..
هلم..
هلم أيها الموت..
حررنى..
فمرحباً.*

----------


## اليمامة

*اجترار...*
*
تتساوى كل الألوان فى الأفق القريب
وكل الأطياف على امتداد مدار الرؤى
تصبح للروح قلق
يغشى الأضواء الكثيفة..
الهاطلة فى جنون من كل صوب
يبدو القلب..شريك الجسد المنهار
وكأنه يسير على رأسه
بالمقلوب..
غير عابىء بحصى الأرض التى تدمى شغافه
متجهاً فى إصرار نحو آخر بعد فى السماء
الزرقاء..
وحدها تظل ملاذه الوحيد الآمن 
من قسوة الأرض ومن عليها
تشده أهازيج الفرح فيها
وتتدلى فى غنج من بعيد
محملة بتباشير خلاص آتى..
.....
كلما تساوت كل الألوان والأطياف
كلما تحررت النفس من السطوة
كلما احتدم الكدح إلى الله
عبر تلك الذات الموقنة بالنهاية..*

----------


## اليمامة

*عند قدميك ينبت الإقحوان..*
*
بين آهاتين أنا الآن..
سلاماً أيتها الآهات..
إننى الآن خاوية..
وبعضى يثور..
وطريقى هذا ..
موغل فى الأفول...
الكأس مكسور..
وفتات أحلام ملقاة على المائدة...
والصدى يعلوها فى سفور..
لكأن هذا الكون مغسول خلف حجب أدمعى
يجول فى دفئها ويمور...
.........
أتيت مطرودة..
افتح..
سألتك أن تفتح بابك بوجهى..
فتحت أجفانك..أنام..
وعند قدميك أزرع الزنبق والإقحوان..
لن أذوى إذا ما إتكأت على قلبك أستريح
فليس لى خيط ليرفأ قلبى الجريح
غير خيطى الأخير عندك فى الرجاء..
هى عينيك وحدها أرى فيها ألوانى..
والوقوع فى عينيك هو ديمومة ..
لكيانى..*

----------


## اليمامة

قلبى الأحمر..
*
أحب الأبيض ..
عندما يكون مساحة ممتلئة..
 لا مساحة فارغة..
مالى إذن ممتلئة..
 أزن فراغ؟
ألأنى بيضاء؟ 
أم رمادية؟
أم لأنك أنت..
 أسمر..؟
لم تعرف يوماً شيئاً 
عن قلبى ...
 الأحمر!
...*

----------


## سوما

> *موتى الداخلى الخاص ..
> يتركنى امارس فيه إبداعاً
> ويمارسه فىّ بلا هواجس 
> وبلا ثمن..
> موتى الداخلى الخاص
> أحبه لأحياه فى سعة
> حدائق زيتون 
> ورمان 
> وفردوس أعلى
> ...


ندى ,, حاولت كتير ارد عليكى ومش عارفة ,, الكلمات هربت مني ,,
بس بجد كلماتك لمستنى اوووووووووووى يمكن عشان جواها شئ عايش فيا ..!!
او لأنى اشعر بان بداخلى شئ مات ,, وهذه هى البداية ..!!
اتمنى لك العافية والسعادة فى الدنيا والأخرة ,,,, :36 1 41: ,,
سلمت من كل شر ,, ودمت بنقاء قطرة الندى وجمالها .. :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى ,, حاولت كتير ارد عليكى ومش عارفة ,, الكلمات هربت مني ,,
> بس بجد كلماتك لمستنى اوووووووووووى يمكن عشان جواها شئ عايش فيا ..!!
> او لأنى اشعر بان بداخلى شئ مات ,, وهذه هى البداية ..!!
> اتمنى لك العافية والسعادة فى الدنيا والأخرة ,,,,,,
> سلمت من كل شر ,, ودمت بنقاء قطرة الندى وجمالها ..


إنتى عارفة يا وسام إن وجودك بيسعدنى أوى..
جوا كل واحد فينا يا وسام موته الخاص
خلينى أقول إحساسه بالموت
مدى إستقباله ليه أو تقبله
فكرته عن الموت..
إحساسه..
أقصد أقول موتنا الخاص دا حالة..
فيه ناس عايشة ميتة
موتها الخاص قضى عليها حية
وفيه ناس بتقاوم 
بتيجى عليها لحظات بتموت فيها
وبينالها موتها الداخلى الخاص..
وفيه ناس معندهاش إحساس خالص بموتهم الداخلى
بالنسبة ليا...
موتى الخاص قاعد جنبى طول الوقت
بيبصلى وبابصله
بيضحكلى..وبيسألنى أروح له
وأنا باضحك..بادعبه وباقوله يسيبنى
وساعات أقوله خدنى ..ميرضاش..
فى كل الأحوال باحبه
علشان بيقولى لسه فيه حاجة فى الإمكان
إستمرى قبل ما آخدك
حققى ..إعملى..إحلمى..حاولى
بيدينى مساحة إستنفار لخلايااى كلها 
ساعات موقف يحصلك تحسى إنك موتى..
كتبت دى وأنا كنت ميتة..
غادرتنى الحياة وقتها وإنا لسه صاحية..
والعجيب إنى كرهتها..
الهمهمة دى..حسيت إنها وحشة..
أو متوحشة..
لكن انتى حسيتها
ودا معناه إنها كانت حية ولو شوية
وماكنتش ميتة تماماً
على الأقل فى نظرك
حيتيها يا وسام
بروحك الوثابة..
ربنا يخليكى لقلبى..


خدى الأغنية دى بالكارتون دا بالذات..مجرد لحظة..ممكن تطبقيها على موتنا الخاص..عيشيها..




ندى...

----------


## مطر الشتاء

**



*عندما رايت القلم أرتعشت يدي*
*رفض القلم قلب الحروف*
*فهل أخافه سوء الظن بحرفي*
*أم أنني فقدت القدرة بالخوف*
*حروف كلمات معاني*
*رسائل تلميحات ظروف*
*متاهت بلا نهاية*
*فقط كلمات وحروف*




*زهرة الياسمين*
*دائما ما أجد عندك مكان*
*رغم اننا لن نلتقي*
*تحياتي لحرفك يرسم لوح ما أجملها في عيني*
*تؤكد لي إني لم افقد النظر بعد*
*مع حبي وإحترامي*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

***

كما شعرت بألم
وأن ما أقدمه هباء
نظرت في عينيها
شعرت بيدها الضعيفة تلتقتني
وبسمة رقيقة تمحي
أي أنين
فأعود إلى الحياة
مع كلمة أمي
بقلب جديد*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

اليوم لن أنصت لقلبي
بل سأنظر له فقط
فهو لا يستطيع مواجهتي
سأفتح له الباب
وأنظره له نظرة هو يعلمها جيدا
وليرحل
ويدعني وشأني
ويكفيني ما يكفي

----------


## اليمامة

*امرأة*
*
تنصب خيمة حول جسدها
تلف غيمة حول رأسها
تروى على مسامع الكون تفاصيل حبها
تحتضن قبرها..
نعم..
تعرف أنها تحتضن قبرها
وخريطة تحملها دائماً
لتخرجها من شهوة الأنوثة..
و....
وتفاصيل حبها الجريح..*

----------


## مطر الشتاء

الوردة

تولد فوق غصن يانع تحمل الحياة
ننصت فنسمع لها لغة مرة بسمة مرة آه
ونتوه منها في قلب الحياه
ونعود إليها نجدها بتلات مبعثرة
لكن
لن تمت بها الحياه

----------


## اليمامة

*
إحساس ممطر..*
*
تخالج نفسى أحاسيس شتى..
وكلام ليس كأى كلام يقال
كلام مثقول بأحمال وجعى
وعميق الغور حيث اللاقرار
كلما حاولت أن أجرجره  من عمق كيانى..
..يملؤنى صرير الريح
وشبح الليل البهيم يقترب
ولا آواخر له تظهر..
مهمومة...
لست أدرى
 ما الذى فى يدى أريد
أهواك الذى أمضى إليه 
أم رغبتى فى السير عكس الطريق؟
أفكر كثيراً فى المصير
هل ثمة نهاية مختزنة تسعدنى؟
تحقق لى من الرضا
ما يستجيب؟
دعينى يا نفسى أبوح
واتركينى يا هواجسى أشجب
ربما يستجيب إحساسى المريب..
...
أعرف أن خلاصة حالتى ستنتهى بى
إلى نهاية فظة
نهاية ستلاحقنى
ولن تكون سوى بينى وبين نفسى وحدها
ولا أحد يشعر
ولا هو يفطن
ستظل الحرب الصامتة تدور بين قرارى وقرارتى
لتمزقنى ..أأمضى؟
أأستمر فى المضى؟
هكذا فى الظلام
مثل الخفافيش التى لا ترى النور
وتتدلى من أرجلها
لترى العالم مقلوباً؟
هل أكون كبقعة ضوء مرتعشة
تضىء وتخفت
ثم تضىء وتخفت
ولا ليل يأتى إلا ليعقبه صباح
يتسرب سريعاً من ثقب خوفى..؟
كيف أعلن عما يعترينى دون صراخ
وكيف أحتويه بين جنباتى 
وهو صعب الإحتمال؟؟
آآآآآآآآآآآآه
تستقر بى أحياناً خلجات صحوة مريحة
فأقرر أن أقول
وأتشبث بهذا القرار
وأنفض عنه كل الأتربة التى تمنع نفاذ الضوء إليه
فكم أخشى أن يتسرب من بين يدى ..ولا يسترد
هاأنذا أمسكه وأقوم..أستعد للإعتراف
قمت..ولكن..
شىء ما فى داخلى يتلاشى من جديد
ويهوى بى إلى الضياع
وتعود الجوانح لتبكى
آآآآآآآآآآآه
فر الضوء بعيداً
وذاب القرار
ولن تهدأ فىّ العواصف
ولن يولد للبوح عندى أى حياة 
كيف لنهر ضيق أن يستوعب هذا المصب المديد
آه..
يا لهف نفسى
كيف..كيف؟؟*

----------


## اليمامة

مشهد..
مشهد لم أنساه..إلتقطه من الحوار المذهل الذى حظيت به مؤخراً مع سيدة الإحساس الراق والرائق..أستاذتى الذى فاح عطر حروفها من وقتها ليعبق أجوائى لليوم..الأستاذة الحبيبة / لميس الامام.. :36 33 2: 
كم أفتقد حوارك سيدتى..ودفقات الصدق التى إستشعرتها وأنا برفقتك..
اسمحى لى أن أنقل فى موضوعى الخاص هذا مشهد جمعنا والأستاذ / عاطف هلال..
مشهد تأثرت به كثيراً وكلما مرت أعينى عليه طابت نفسى..
وإنما أفعل هذا كنوع من رفأ شعور بالإفتقاد يلم بى..ربما هى صحبتك الرائعة التى أتذكرها بكل حب وخير..
تحية إجلال وتعظيم لك سيدتى ولأستاذنا عاطف هلال على مشاركته لنا هذا المشهد
....
أنقل لكم مشهد ملىء بالحب..يتناول الحب من منظورى الخاص..فكرت لم لا أرفقه بهذا الموضوع ..فلقد كتبته بإحساس مكثف ..أبيت أن يمر مرور الكرام دون أن أطلعكم عليه..ربما راق لكم..
وإليكم اللقطة من البداية..

.........

الأستاذ الفاضل / عاطف هلال
الأستاذة الغالية / لميس الامام
أشكركما من عميق قلبى على ما أفحمتمونا به عن الحب من منظوركما الخاص..ولكم جاءت مداخلاتكما ذات بهاء وحنو..إذ لن أبالغ إن قلت أنها عصفت بقلبى وكيانى..وحلقت معها فى سماوات الحب الجميلة..وهكذا تفعل بى سيرة الحب دائما وبنا جميعاً لاشكً..فتجعل كل إنسان تواق له ..مؤمناً بقيمته..يحلق معه فى أجواءه الأثيرية ..
لعلنى مدينة لك سيدتى باستدراك بسيط بخصوص ماهية الحب عندى...
فأقول أننى لا أشعر بالحب إلا من خلال طاقة رحبة جداً..وقيمة تتغنى بها الحياة كلها..قيمة يعمربها الوجود ..وينجو به الإنسان من رحلة الضياع فى بحر الأنانية ..أو بحر العدم..
هو الحب..الإبداع..وما الحب سوى إبداع..والإبداع حب.. الفعلان المستحدثان على طول المدى تحيطهما غلالة الكون الجمالية..وحب الله الكونى..ولذلك قلت انه بداخلى له توجه ميتافيزيقى..
سيدتى...
 جاء توصيفى للحب بالمعنى التجريدى الأعم  ملازماً لمكنون نفسى..
أرى أنه إذا ما أحببنا الله بإخلاص..هذا الحب الإلهى الفياض والمنزه..فإننا سنقدر بالتأكيد على أن نحب كل الوجود..كل ما حولنا...كل البشر..وكل الأحباء..كل الموجودات..ولكن سيظل ينقصنا حب أهم وأعمق ضرورة على هامش طريق مسيرتنا فى الحياة.. فلكى نتقن الحب لابد وأن يحب كل منا نفسه أولاً..ليس بالمعنى الأنانى الإنفرادى..وليس كفعل حاد ذو سطوة وغلبة..ولكن بالمعنى الفوقى الروحى..الرحب...
يعنى نحب الله.. الحب الذى يطلقنا برحابة على أنفسنا..فنقدرها..و يحررنا  بدوره من السلطوية الذاتية الأنانية لنضفى من حبنا الخلاق هذا على الكائنات الأخرى والجمادات وكل الكون..أفليست كل تلك الأشياء من صنع الله...كلها بما فيها نحن..نفخ الله فينا وفيها من روحه..فكيف لا نحب الكون كله الذى هو قبس من روح الله ...الله الذى نحبه الحب الأكبر فى حياتنا..
قاعدة حب هى سيدتى نؤسسها لأنفسنا ..تنطلق منها و إليها إشارات الحب والتوافق فيما بين النفس والله..فينتعش كل الكون فى نظرنا انتعاشة ألق..وينسال الحب على كل شىء..على الآخر..على أولادنا...على جيراننا..على الشجر..على الأفق..على التراب والأرض والليل..
هذا هو الحب سيدتى كما أراه ..يجعل الإنسان متحرراً..خلوقاً  فى عطاءه للحب واستسقاءه له..فكل طرف منا موجود فى علاقة حب ..هى علاقة مهما كانت محدودة  لأنها فى منظومة كبرى تسير تحت وطأة حب أكبر وأرحب ..لا يبتلع فيها أحد الآخر..لا يلغيه..فهو نفسه يعرف قدره فى الكون ..يعرف له رب قادر على كل شىء وبيده مقادير كل الأمور ..فلا مجال للفردانية..ولا فناء للآخر فى كيان طرف..الحب ليس هوة نسقط فيها كالصيد..أو كالطرائد..
الحب قلب يتحسس ماخلف الوجود على صفحته..نسمة وعد تحمل العاشقين إلى حيث يشمان ريح الجبل..ويملئان صدرهما بعمق من هذه الريح البرية النظيفة فتغسل أنفسهما من أى زيف ولذا..

*فأنا عندما أحبك ..فأنت لك مطلق الحرية ...أنت إنسان بكل مافيك أقبلك كما أنت وأتعايش معك وأحبك...لا أمارس معك فعل التذمر أبداً..ولا التأفف..قادرة أنا على إحتوائك...فلا أمّل منك..أمارس فيك طقوس الرحمة والغفران ..أظل بجوارك..أحتملك حتى اللانهاية..فداخلى متسع فوق ما تتصور لك..وأنت بكل إنسانيتك التى لم تجبل على المثلية – وأنا أدرك ذلك - محل تقدير ..مارس إلى ماشاء الله منها..فلن أقلق.. فلأنك إنسان لابد وأنك ستدرك جيداً ما الذى ينبغى عليك أن تفعله معى عندما تحبنى...
صحيح أن كلمات الحب ومآزقه تستبد بنا أحياناً ..ولكن...ثق بى..فأنا أعرف كيف أراودها..فأنا وأنت لسنا سوى ذرات فى كون كبير..نحبه ونعشقه..لسنا سوى قطرات من فيض حب إلهى أكبر وأكبر..فكيف لا تقوى على أن تحبنى فى الغوغاء وكيف لا أقوى على أن أحبك فى الصعاب؟!!!!!
سأحبك كما قال الله...سأحبك  حباً هو من فيض الله..وكما يشاء الله لنا وكما يريد..وسأعمل فيك كل ضميرى وعقلى وإحساسى...صدقنى ..أنا لن أؤذيك أبداً بحبى..ولن أبتلعك..وإنما سأفضلك على نفسى تفضيلا..سأحافظ على كيانك مستقوى ومستقل..وسأبذل لأجلك من طاقة روحى يقيناً يحميك ..يحمى خصوصيتك..لأجلك وحدك..سأبذل طاقتى..وفوق ما تتصور..ولن أمارس فيك سوى المعنى المطلوب..وسأستمع إلى صوتك الداخلى النظامى إن أردت..وأنا لن أتخطى أبداً قدرى معك..
سيظل حبك بالنسبة لى رقية كائنين يلوذ كل منهما بالآخر ليكتملاً معاً..فيحى كل منهما قرينه فى مواجهة المصير الذى هو هوة تروع الظنون..وربما أوصلتنى وأوصلتك إلى الله فى النهاية..ولكننى أبداً لن أجعلك تتلاشى فىّ وتذوب..
سأحبك بالحق..الحق الذى أنزله الله وأراده لنا..ولذا فأنا سأتركك لقناعتك..فكيف ستصل للحق إن لم تكن لديك قناعة وحرية وإرادة؟
*سيدتى...
جنحت ربما..وكم كان من الصعب أن أكبح جماح نفسى فى هذا الصدد..هى خواطر اعترتنى فجأة على سيرة الحب والمحبين...خرجت منى مرتجلة ربما....مرتحلة إلى أبعد نهاية...حلتها حلة لم قد لايفهمها بشر...ولم ألمسها فى الحقيقة حتى اليوم سيدتى..
وطيلة الوقت كم أشعر بالشقاء فوق هذا الكوكب..ولكننى أعيش..متشبثة بحبى الكونى..ولكن على من يفيض أكثر؟؟..غطى فيضه كل ما حولى ولا يزال يفيض...
...استاذى القدير..عاطف هلال..
استوقفتى عبارتك " العشق فى جميع أحواله مع الإختلاف الحتمى للطبع والدماغ والمشاعر هو تداخل عارض بين شيئين أو أكثر دون ذوبان أو اندماج "..
تأملتها كثيراً..بل وتماهيت فيها سيدى..فكلمة " عارض " شحذت انتباهى بالكامل..لمست فيما يبدو وتيرتى الحساسة.. لتوحى لى أن العشق إحساس فجائى يبزغ فجأة قبالتنا كالمارد...حالة خاصة جداً لا تتكرر فى حياة الإنسان على مستوى البشر وليس على مستوى الكون..تلك الحالة التى تجعل الإنسان وكأنه واجهه قرينه..لقى نفسه التائهة فى الغياهب..وصل لعمق شعور مريح مهدىء برق فجأة فى داخله فاستعذب حلاوته..قد يبقى..قد يفلت من جديد..ويظل الإنسان به شغوفاً ..منتظراً له..عله يلاقيه مرة أخرى أو يصادفه ..وربما يبحث عنه لا يكل ولا يمل على أمل أن يروى ظمأه  ولو لثانية من ذلك السكر الذى صادفه وتوافق معه  لأقصى درجة..وهنا يبرز الحب الكونى..العشق الإلهى  الذى يكون كالواحة..واحة أمان وسلام ..ملاذ لن يهجر الإنسان أبداً على حين غرة..فهو يستظل  فيها من هجيره متى شاء ووقتما شاء...وهى – تلك الواحة – تعويض إلهى مجانى...لا يتخلى عن الإنسان أبداً وفيه من الحلاوة ما يعادل أضعاف مضاعفة عشقه الذى انفلت منه..أفلا يكفى هذا لنحب الكون كله؟
عبارتك سيدى بالمعنى النبيل..وبالمعنى الحقيقى للكلمة تصور أن العاشق أو الحبيب هو كيان لا يسحق الآخر فيه  أبداً ومهما كان توغل العاطفة فى كيانه..
وأنا أرى أن الإنسان منا يصل لذروة عشقه أو حبه عندما يستمتع بمرأى كيان الآخر منغمساً فيه ولكن دون إنسحاق..بوعى وإختيار وإنتقاء..ويستلزم هذا الفعل إرادة وحرية..بعيداً عن أفخاخ المادة ذات القدرة الهائلة على الإمتصاص..وخاصة أننا إذا ما إندمجنا وانسحقنا تماماً فى الآخر..لن نجد حب الله فينا..سيتلاشى... فالإنسان الذى يصر على سحق الآخر فيه هو إنسان مادى..إنسان ضيق..يحتاج لأن ينفتح على الكون ليستشعر الحب الذى أراده الله أن يكون..
وكما ذكرت سيدى وأتفق معك عين الإتفاق على أننا يجب أن نحب كما قال الله..وكما أراد لنا..
....
وعلى صعيد آخر أتفق معك سيدتى لميس الامام على الحب والمحبة..المحبة شعورا أكثر رحابة وعمومية بينما الحب شعور أكثر خصوصية..والحقيقة أننى لا أفصلهما وإنما أحس أن الحب داخل المحبة ولابد أن يكون جزء منها وتحت تصرفها حتى تحميه وتحافظ عليه..أما هذا الحب الذى يسير على رأسه بمفرده مرتجلاً..فأنا أخشى عليه سيدتى من طاقة الإمتصاص ومن أن تبتلعه تلك الهوة السوداء داخل كل منا...فدعيه آمناً داخل المحبة...
أما التداعيات الحسية للحب فهى فى نظرى لا تتعدى كونها نتائج أخيرة لعاطفة منتشية مستشراه  فى جزيئاتنا..نتائج قد تكون محطة الوصول اللا نهائية..ولكنها محطة ممتعة ..مهمة..تزداد ثراء وضياء فى كل مرة نصل إليها..فهى فى كل مرة تستعد لإستقبالنا بشكل أروع وأسطع من المرة الفائتة..فى كل مرة تكون نقطة الوصول إليها أقوى  والإنطلاق منها أكثر عذاباً ..أفعال شديدة الحبكة والتأثير ومع كل ذلك تتسم بالتلقائية والفطرية التى تكاد تكون مجردة تماماً عن الزينات والتكلفات..والأنوار الشديدة الإثارة..
لعلنا نحتاج سيدتى إلى أن نفهم الحب كما يجب أن يكون..وليس كما يحدث اليوم من تشويه لمعالمه ..من اتخاذه وسيلة جنسية بحتة..مروراً باستخدامه ككارت بلانش  وقت اللزوم أو على طول الخط لآداء مهمات محددة..إلى اعتباره وسيلة استدراج لإشباع فضول طرف تجاه آخر..
الحب هو حاجة للإبداع..والإبداع يستلزم الحب..والإثنان يصلا بنا إلى الله...
هو عاطفة فى أرقى حالاتها وأصدقها لابد وأن تكون مفعلة تلقائياً بفعل الإبداع هذا وما الإبداع سوى عمارة وبناء..حق..معرفة...إرادة..حرية ووعى..تفوق..طاقة وتطهير ..وتلك التوصيفات جميعها هى التى أرادها الله لنا عندما خلق آدم وحواء..وتركهما ليعرفا بالحق..وأطلق لهما إبليس لتبدأ رحلة الصراع من أجل الوصول للحق ..بالقناعة..وليس بالحتمية..
لتعمر الأرض ونصير خلفاء الله فيها..وكلما تقدمنا وارتقينا بالحق أيضاً..كلما قاربنا الوصول لله نفسه..ويالها من نهاية معجزة...

كم هى ذكرى عزيزة..سيدتى.
 :36 4 13: 
خالص تحياتى وتقديرى الدائمين..
 :f2:

----------


## محمد نديم

> *شىء أنت يخص الروح..."سعى حثيث نحو الحلم "*
> 
> *هأنذا أجلس بين حنانيك
> أخلع أرديتى القهرية..
> وأفك عقد شعرى..
> ألجم لسانى
> وأتمدد فى استرخاء صموت فوق أنفاسك الحارة..
> أهطل أحياناً فوق ملامحك المدهوشة كالسحب الحزينة
> وأحياناً أنفذ فى جدارة إلى مقلك العطشى 
> ...


* تحياتي للأخت 
اليمامة* 
* هذا ما قصدته ...*
* فأين كنت أنا بعيدا عن هذه الأشعار..؟*
* أنا لا أجامل،ولكنني ممن يهوون الموهبة ،ويعجبهم أن للقلم  قيمة ما زالت هنا.*
* كم هي جميلة قيمة الإنسان حين ويسمو .. ويكتب ... ويعبر .. عن نفسه وعن الآخرين .. تتسع رؤيته من التمركز حول ذاته ... ليحتوي بقلمة كل الكون ... بجماله بقيحه ... بسروره .. بحزنه .. 
بلحظات الأمل ... وساعات اليأس ... وأون عسر  معه يسرا،
لست متفلسفا ، لكنه رقي البشرالذي يميزه عن غيره من مخلوقات الله .. ، العتبير هو درب النور الذي تحبو عليه حروفنا ، فنشعر أننا بشر حقيقيون!*
* سعيد بقلمك دمت بخير.*

----------


## صفحات العمر

**
*ويركض فيّا انكسار الملامح*
*وشىءٌ يغرد* 
*وأخر يعانى*
*وأشجار سنط تمد الجذور*
*تقاوم كل دخيل وجانى*
*وأعشاش طير بحلمى تعيش*
*بحس رقيق وصفو المعانى*
*أيا كل حرف بقلبى صداك*
*وربك لن يُستباح إنكسارى*
*فخذ من بقايا الحنين بقلبى*
*وزد من مدادك* 
*وكن بجوارى*

----------


## اليمامة

> * تحياتي للأخت 
> اليمامة* 
> * هذا ما قصدته ...*
> * فأين كنت أنا بعيدا عن هذه الأشعار..؟*
> * أنا لا أجامل،ولكنني ممن يهوون الموهبة ،ويعجبهم أن للقلم  قيمة ما زالت هنا.*
> * كم هي جميلة قيمة الإنسان حين ويسمو .. ويكتب ... ويعبر .. عن نفسه وعن الآخرين .. تتسع رؤيته من التمركز حول ذاته ... ليحتوي بقلمة كل الكون ... بجماله بقيحه ... بسروره .. بحزنه .. 
> بلحظات الأمل ... وساعات اليأس ... وأون عسر  معه يسرا،
> لست متفلسفا ، لكنه رقي البشرالذي يميزه عن غيره من مخلوقات الله .. ، العتبير هو درب النور الذي تحبو عليه حروفنا ، فنشعر أننا بشر حقيقيون!*
> * سعيد بقلمك دمت بخير.*


 *
الأستاذ العزيز / محمد نديم
سررت بوجودك على صفحاتى هذه التى أعتبرها خلاصة لنفسى
وبعض الإستقراءات العميقة لروحى.. أو ..أحلامى التى تحاوطنى دائماً فى اليقظة أو فى المنام...
أحلام تحملنى سيدى ولا أحملها..وتعلو بى فى السماء..وتعلو... لدرجة الطفو..
أسعدتنى لاشك كلماتك سيدى
وأنا أعرف لك إحساساً راقياً وقلماً فياضاًً يستمد مداده من نظرتك العميقة والمختلفة للأشياء..
أنت مدعو هنا دائماً ..على مخمل تلك المشاعر الخاصة..
ويسعدنى جداً أن أرى كلماتك وإحساسك هنا..حولها..أو حولك
كل سنة وانت طيب
وتقبل منى خالص تحياتى وتقديرى..
*

----------


## اليمامة

> **
> *ويركض فيّا انكسار الملامح*
> *وشىءٌ يغرد* 
> *وأخر يعانى*
> *وأشجار سنط تمد الجذور*
> *تقاوم كل دخيل وجانى*
> *وأعشاش طير بحلمى تعيش*
> *بحس رقيق وصفو المعانى*
> *أيا كل حرف بقلبى صداك*
> ...


 *
أستاذى العزيز المبدع / محمد سعيد
أكاد أموت حنواً وأنا أتشبع  من فيض إحساسك الذى يداعب فىّ دائماً أحاسيس صوفية سامية ومترفعة..
فى كل مرة تنبعج نفسى وتستسلم أحاسيسى صاغرة على صفو شدوك المتفرد
صدقنى..لا أبالغ
ولكننى عاشقة لإحساسك..
يخاطب فىّ الألم ولكن مع شىء آخر ربما يتعلق بالإرادة..وقوة الروح
ألم لا يودى بصاحبه فى غياهب اليأس والإنسحاق..
ألم لا يسحقنى
وإنما يرفعنى لعلو..
ويستثير فىّ الإرادة..
صدقنى..
صدقنى يا سيدى
كلماتك تمارس فىّ تطهيراً..
وإندهاشاً من فرط الإبداع ..ومن فرط ليونة المفردات مع القافية الحنونة التى تلقى ظلالاً عميقة فى النفس..
كنت أود أن أرسل لك مجرد وردة على تلك الغنوة..
حتى لا أبدو وكأننى أشطط فيصعب تصديقى..وأتهم!
ولكننى لم أستطع أن أمنع نفسى من التعبير..
فاللجمال سطوة سيدى..
وردة..وابتسامة خجلى..
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *أستاذى العزيز المبدع / محمد سعيد*
> *أكاد أموت حنواً وأنا أتشبع من فيض إحساسك الذى يداعب فىّ دائماً أحاسيس صوفية سامية ومترفعة..*
> *فى كل مرة تنبعج نفسى وتستسلم أحاسيسى صاغرة على صفو شدوك المتفرد*
> *صدقنى..لا أبالغ*
> *ولكننى عاشقة لإحساسك..*
> *يخاطب فىّ الألم ولكن مع شىء آخر ربما يتعلق بالإرادة..وقوة الروح*
> *ألم لا يودى بصاحبه فى غياهب اليأس والإنسحاق..*
> *ألم لا يسحقنى*
> *وإنما يرفعنى لعلو..*
> ...


طيب الله قلبك برياحين الجنة أختى الرقيقه* نــــدى* 
انا مش عارف ارد على كلامك 
الذى اعاد امامى العديد من الردود التى اعجزتنى
واسالت الدموع من عينى حمدا وشكرا لله على نعمة حب الناس
واليوم اقف امام واحدا من اروع هذه الردود 
الذى أراه الأصدق أو الاقوى بلاغة ووصف
الامر الذى ينم بلا شك عن شفافيه مفرطة تسكنك 
حفظك الله من كل سوء أختى الجميله 
ودمتِ راااااااااائعة  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> طيب الله قلبك برياحين الجنة أختى الرقيقه* نــــدى* 
> انا مش عارف ارد على كلامك 
> الذى اعاد امامى العديد من الردود التى اعجزتنى
> واسالت الدموع من عينى حمدا وشكرا لله على نعمة حب الناس
> واليوم اقف امام واحدا من اروع هذه الردود 
> الذى أراه الأصدق أو الاقوى بلاغة ووصف
> الامر الذى ينم بلا شك عن شفافيه مفرطة تسكنك 
> حفظك الله من كل سوء أختى الجميله 
> ودمتِ راااااااااائعة


 :f2:   :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

*غاليتي اليمامة........وعود على بدء

تحياتي لك ولنجمك المتألق كما عهدته من خلال حوارنا الرائع..بمشاركات كانت ولا اروع ولا ابدع من كوكبة من احبائي واخوتي أبناء مصر..

كان زادا ملأ عقلي ومشاعري وفاض..اسمحيلي أن أسجل اعجابي بهمهمات ومشاعر فياضة روحانية وشجنية أعادت الى زمن أن دلفت الى هذا الجهاز الساحر الذي فجر طاقات العديد من المبدعين ليظهروا في النور وتظهر حروفهم الغراء كنجوم تملأ الرحب..

لا املك الا أن أشد على يدي اخواي صفحات العمر ومحمد نديم- لن اقول لمجامالاتهم لك - لأنك فوق المجاملة بل الحقيقة انك ممن يحملن قلما شفيفا أدبيا وافر المعرفة .. قلما لكاتبة مرموقة يدلف حنوها وطلاقة تعبيرها في مجالات عدة الى حنايا الروح 
فيشجيها ويدخل الى تلافيف العقل فيضيف اليها..

اهنئك من كل قلبي على هذه الصفحات الخلابة التي تغلبت فيها على نفسك وكذلك كل المشاركين ذوي النضج العاطفي والرقي التعبيري..

لكم مني جميعا بعد عودتي من اجازتي السنوية كل التقدير والاحترام لكلمات صادقة  وأقلام فتانة..بارك الله فيكم وعليكم..

وتقبلوا مني صادق التهاني بعيد الفطر المبارك ...سائلة المولى عزّ وجل ان تقبل
صيامكم وقيامكم ودعائكم..وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير أعاده الله عليكم باليمن والمسرات...

خالص مودتي وباقة ورد مزهرة يفوح عطرها ليملأ سماء هذه الصفحات النيرة..

لميس الامام*

----------


## اليمامة

*

إلى الأستاذة العزيزة لميس الامام..
قرأت كلماتك سيدتى وكانت بالنسبة لى مثل النورات التى تتفتح أزهاراً كلما مررت من هنا..فاكتفيت لفترة أن أرقبها مستمتعة بما تلقيه داخلى من رحيق..ومن ألوان تتعمق كلما نضجت..وصارت حديقة غناء أستظل بها ..
مشاركتك عزيزة على قلبى وأعتبرها تقييم لمستواى..وأنا الحقيقة ذهلت من وصفك لى بالكاتبة وأنا مجرد قارئة ومجتهدة ولا أملك سوى إحساسى..فترفقى بى سيدتى..فمن أكون أنا؟
إن هذه التجليات ماهى إلا محاولات منى لكى أصلح ذات نفسى..وأتصالح معها..وأعترف ببعض خباياى التى إن انطلقت منا ..تطهرنا أحياناً..
سأظل ممنونة لما تدفعينه فىّ من ثقة وأمل تجودين لوحاتى بهما..وأنت تعرفين قدرك عندى..ومنذ آخر لقاء بيننا..
سأتظرك دائماً ..لتزهر النورات ..
ندى..*

----------


## اليمامة

*"شىء أنت يخص الروح.." أول خيوط الحلم..."*

*يا شريك السكنى فى جسدى المنهار
أعرف أنك نزيه فى التقصى..ومهما كان إجتياحك..
فأنت لن تمارس فىّ سوى المعنى المطلوب..
وأنا..
أنا سأتركك تمارس حريتك ..بمعناها المطلق فى وجودى
فكن مطمئناً..
وكن على طبيعتك كما أنت تماماً..
ولا تخشى صوتى الداخلى النظامى..
فأنت تعلمنى عن نفسى أكتر مما أعلم أنا..
وذلك أننى أقاومك..
وفى مقاومتك..تتكشف الحقيقة..
حقيقة إذعانى لتوحشك..
تلك الحقيقة التى تنبعث بمدى إقتراب روحك
من روحى حد الإلتهام..
لذا قررت أن....
أتركك..
لتستبيح مضمونى..
ولا يهم شكل إستباحك ..ولا كيف تستبيح..
فالعلاقة بين الشكل والمضمون..
علاقة جدلية بحق..
علاقة أسطورية..
علاقة تحولنا هنا
أكثر.. 
نحو الدخول فى إطار الرقصة البسيطة المتوحدة
حيث الغموض الشفيف يكسونا..
وشىء فيك يسحقنى بتلذذ..
من دون أن يمحو من وعيى المتقد ذرة واحدة..
وشىء آخر منك..يخص الروح 
ينسحب قليلاً أو كثيراً..
يتحرك نحو الواجهة..
يكتفى بالكمون فيها ويعتليها فى زهو..
تحتضنه هى من دون أن تبتلعه..
هى متعة الإعتراف ..
لك..
والتى تجعل من تنفسى الآن مريحاً للغاية..
وتجعل من المكاشفة حركة مستمرة..
نشطة..
متوغلة فى الروح..
حركة أبلغ وأعمق ضرورة من الدوران حول 
مساقط وهمية ..لأضواء باهتة
هى إستمرار لقبلة حياتى..
يا حياتى..
...
أعترف وأعترف كما لم أعترف من قبل
أننى أحمل ضميرى كل ليلة بين كفىّ
أهذبه وأشذبه...وأقبله..
أستميحه وأزهره..
وأرقده بجوارى فى حنو كما طفلى الوديع...
وننام..
حتى يؤرقنى ..
عند منتصف الليل تماماً..
ليذكرنى بموعدنا..ويدق قلبى معلناً التمرد
فأنصاع لهذا الضمير المهذب الشكس
وبلا اعتراض..
انهض..إليك..
فأنا أعرف أن لك نفس الضمير المهذب..ذاته..
وأعرف أن لك قلب عصفور صغير..
لكننا ..
نتبادل نفس الهواء الخانق..
ويغطينا نفس السقف الداكن..والجانب الآخر من المستحيل..
ليس هناك من سبيل للخروج من هذه المتاهة الشائكة..
ولا طريقة لأن نغلق بابا واحدا علينا
دون هذا العالم الكامل من الأفعال الإجرائية..
ومن دون حجافل البكتريا ..والأوحال..والأعداء..
آآآآآآآآآآآه
يا أنت...
يا شىء يخص الروح..*

----------


## اليمامة

*همسة..*

*تمنيت كثيراً أن ينفتح قلبى على مصراعيه..
ليعانق فى حناياه صخب العالم وهدؤه..
ولينحت على وجه الشمس من نبض الحياة
أمل أحييه من مداد روحى..
أعانق به ليلى السرمدى الطويل
أمد أشرعته البيضاء فى وجه المستحيل
وأغنى على هديله ألف ألف غنوة حب..
...
اليوم..
أكلم ذاتى بلا صوت..
وبهمس النحيب..
آه لو كان بإمكانى..
 أن أغلق قلبى المفتوح
دون العالم كله
عليك وحدك
يا أنت*
...

----------


## hanoaa

الله يا ندى
لوحاتك جميلة 
قلمك أكثر من رائع
همسات بتدخل جوه القلب
بتمس الروح قبل العقل
تسلم إيدك يا ندى

----------


## صفحات العمر

دوما أبوح على الورق
وأصوغ بوحى للسطور
من دون تعب أو أرق
رغما بأنى قد أثور !
فلقد عشقت الحلم فيه
وبنيت فى أجوائه
كوخا صغير
أهرع إليه لأنتشى
صحو البياض المستدير
وأنفض الأحزان عن قلبٍ أسير
وأعرى نفسى عنده ...
من دون خجل ويح نفسى علها
تهوى الزمان المستحيل
تهوى بزوغ الشمس فى عتم الدجى
لتراقص الأزهار شوقا فتميل
وتداعب الأطيار من فوق النخيل
وتُـبث أنوار الوجود بعفــــةٍ
سرعان ما تكسوه بالثوب الجميل
وتعود من تلقائها
نحو الغروب
لتلملم الأيام بين ردائها
فارانى من خوفى ..
أذوووووب
لكنها الأحلام نعشق دربها
وأعود ثانية إلى الكوخ الصغير
لأخط أياما وأياما ستمضى
كما مضى من قبلها..
هم ثقيل

----------


## اليمامة

> دوما أبوح على الورق
> وأصوغ بوحى للسطور
> من دون تعب أو أرق
> رغما بأنى قد أثور !
> فلقد عشقت الحلم فيه
> وبنيت فى أجوائه
> كوخا صغير
> أهرع إليه لأنتشى
> صحو البياض المستدير
> ...


*الله*
*لا أملك عندما أقرأ لك أستاذى العزيز سوى أن تُطلق أعماقى هذه اللفظة الجليلة
التى تقول لا من قبل ولا من بعد كلامك شىء أجمل !!!!
أقرأ لك..فأرتوى..
أقرأ لك فتغمرنى السكينة
أقرأ لك فيهدأ روعى 
*


> لكنها الأحلام نعشق دربها
> وأعود ثانية إلى الكوخ الصغير
> لأخط أياما وأياما ستمضى
> كما مضى من قبلها..
> هم ثقيل


*
أقرأ لك لأرضى
لأنتشى بالأمل
وأستمر بقوة
نحو عمق الحياة
*

----------


## اليمامة

> الله يا ندى
> لوحاتك جميلة 
> قلمك أكثر من رائع
> همسات بتدخل جوه القلب
> بتمس الروح قبل العقل
> تسلم إيدك يا ندى


*هناء..*
*أهلاً بك فوق صفحاتى الخاصة..
أشكر لك وجودك..وإطرائك الجميل..
سعيدة إن حازت أدق أحاسيسى على رضاك
فاستشعرتيها بذائقتك الحساسة..
أتمنى أن أراك هنا مجدداً
ولك منى أجمل الأمانى
*

----------


## اليمامة

*

اقطفى لى النجمة..*
*
ليلة أمس
خرجت من أعماقى الطفلة
تتحسس طريقها نحوى
تبحث فيها عنى
لا أعرف متى لاقتنى 
ولكنها جاءت
كطلقة ضوء براقة ..جاءت
حملتنى للعراء..
أعلى 
فأعلى 
للفضاء..
وهناك
على حافة القمر أراحتنى
ومكثت بجوارى تعانقنى
تذكرنى بأيامنا المنصرمة التى عشناها سوياً
تسامرنى
.
.
.
فرشت خيمتها الحريرية على جسدى
ورتلت فوقه أهازيج السكينة والسلام
استكنت..
ونظرت للسماء التى تحتوينا
فابتسمت لى نجمة قريبة
ابتسمت
ابتسمنا
فمدت الطفلة يدها الصغيرة كى تقطفها لى
كانت نجمة بنقوش ساطعة
هى هى..
هى تلك التى كنت أراها كل يوم من نافذتى
 ولا أصل لمداها
هاهى فى يدها..قريبة منى..وتحت نظرى
تبرق فى عينى..
أوه..ماذا تفعل؟
آه
غرزتها فى شعرى 
 القمر يقبلنى..
وانحنت علىّ السماء فى تلك اللحظة تتوجنى 
ومثل يد العاشق راحت تمسح على وجهى
فانفلتت منه كل الأقنعة التى كنتها
 فى يوم من الأيام
ماذا تريد؟
 أتريد أن تقرأ سنواتى وتتصفح فى عمرى!!!
نظرت إلىّ..تلوح..تبتعد..
تبتسم مطمئنة
فهاهى النجمة فى شعرى
وستبسط لى كل يوم غلالة الليل اللامعة
لتأخذنى على حافة القمر
وأنظر للعالم من علو..
ألتقط من الأحلام ما أشاء
ومن دون كل تعقيدات السواد فى الأسفل
فالسواد فى العلو ليس فى حقيقته سواد 
فهو دهشة تفيض ضوء
ذهبت فجأة 
غاصت فى أعماقى الطفلة..
.
.
.
لازلت أحلم كل ليلة
بها
والسماء
ونقش النجمة
وكل الليالى من بعدهم..
...*

----------


## اليمامة

*عادة حُبك..*
*
أنا..
لا يشغلنى موضوع عقلك أو قلبك
 فعقلك عندى يستند لقلبك
وقلبك يحمى عقلك
ولذا..
فأنا عندما أحبك
أحب هذا المزيج..
الذى تديره روحك
...*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الله*
> *لا أملك عندما أقرأ لك أستاذى العزيز سوى أن تُطلق أعماقى هذه اللفظة الجليلة*
> *التى تقول لا من قبل ولا من بعد كلامك شىء أجمل !!!!*
> *أقرأ لك..فأرتوى..*
> *أقرأ لك فتغمرنى السكينة*
> *أقرأ لك فيهدأ روعى*  
> 
> 
> *أقرأ لك لأرضى*
> ...


حفظك الله من كل سوء *نـــدى* 
وأدام عليكِ ذلئقتك الرائقة  :f2: 
تقديرى بلا حدود 
]

----------


## صفحات العمر

**
*وكان الحلم يوجعه ..*
*ويقذفه بألف ضياع*
*وكان وداع*
*لكل بساتين البنفسج والزنابق*
*وأرتضى خطوى طريقا ضم مَن مثلى..*
*عطاشا أو جياع*
*وكان وداع* 
*وكنت أُسائل الأطياف كالطفل* 
*وأُجزم اننى كاذب* 
*فهل ترحل خلايا القلب ..*
*تاركة مواطنها؟؟؟*
*وهل ترضى جذوع النخل ان تسقط*
*مُسلمة لأى رياح .. أوأقسى النوائب؟*
*فهل سيسافر القُرْقُور فى التيارِ*
*دون شراع؟؟؟*
*اليك الله يا قلبى*
*وكان وداع*

----------


## اليمامة

*
ذروة الحُلم..**
من الذاكرة ..
سأظل أرسمك..
هذا الكائن الملائكى 
الذى ينزلق من السحاب
وتتقاطر منه الفضة..
كلما سار ..
قبّل خطواته الفائتة فى إنتشاء
وكلما تقدم نحوى..
تشع من عينيه هذه النظرة الجوانية..

.
.
.
عندما وصل..
احتوانى
وغزل لى من الأزهار الجافة
إزاراً حول خصرى..
عوضاً عن كل السنوات الرمادية 
 التى خلعها عنى ..
وعشتها دونه..
جردته أنا من كل اللحظات الصفراء..
التى لم يَحلُم فيها بى..
جعلت منه حقيقة..
وجعل منى حياة..
سكبت عليك من ماء افتتانى..
ورقتى..
بدوت أكثر طفولة وبهاء فيه
معى..معه..
سوياً..
أصبحنا أكثر صفوا ونقاء..
وعشقاً
.
.
.
سلمنى روحك من الأفضل لك..
امنحنى وجهك أعيد نحته..
اجعلنى أرتب ملامحك فوقه من جديد
وأغايره عما اعتدت..
.
.
سلمنى نفسك..
اجعلنى طفلة تغافل خوفها
تتحدى فيك زيفها القسرى..
وتهجر فيك كل معانى التمثيل الإجبارى..
ربما لاقت ذات يوم ..
بعض ظلها..
جزء من حقيقتها المتوارية
.
.
.

سلمنى نفسك...
اجعلنى أخطو الخطوة الأولى ..
نحو حلم..
أتحسسه بأناملى 
...*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تشبثت بتلك الخيوط جيدا 
قدمي في الارض و يداي ممسكتان بالخيوط 
ولكنها كانت قد عقدت عزمها على تركي و الرحيل
امنعها .. فتزداد اصرارا 
قدمي في الارض ..تجذبني ارضا 
يداي على الخيوط .. ترفعني سماءا
و انا بين الارض و السماء اتمدد .. اتمدد
حتى انتصرت الارض 
وطارت البالونات المنتفخة بأحلامي 
وتوقفت عن التمدد 
ولكن ..
لازالت قدمي في الارض ..تجذبني ارضا 
وها هي البالونات في السماء 
تنتظر صعودي اليها ..





هكذا نكبر...

----------


## اليمامة

> تشبثت بتلك الخيوط جيدا 
> قدمي في الارض و يداي ممسكتان بالخيوط 
> ولكنها كانت قد عقدت عزمها على تركي و الرحيل
> امنعها .. فتزداد اصرارا 
> قدمي في الارض ..تجذبني ارضا 
> يداي على الخيوط .. ترفعني سماءا
> و انا بين الارض و السماء اتمدد .. اتمدد
> حتى انتصرت الارض 
> وطارت البالونات المنتفخة بأحلامي 
> ...


 *
هكذا نكبر
نمد أيادينا إلى أبعد مدى قد نصل إليه
نتمدد
نتكور
ننكمش
نضيع
نفرح
نحزن
نقفز
نصعد 
نجرى
نهبط
نموت
نحيا
ننهزم
ننتصر
نطير
نسقط
أحياناً نكبر هكذا ..
فى محاولة لأن نقتنص كل ما تصل يدانا إليه

.
..
...
....
هكذا نكبر حقاً وفعلاً يا حبيبتى
ما بين كل هذه اللقطات..والصور..
والكلام اليومى المعاد المعلق على حواف النوافذ
الكلام الذى تأكله جدران الغرف فى الأماسى..
والإضاءات الباهتة المرتعشة
حتى ينفذ شعاع الشمس الشحيح
ويطلع الصبح المضبب
ولا أثر لأحرف المساء التى أبتلعتها 
حكايات منتصف الليل
هكذا حكايات الليل ..تنسى..
وتسقط الصور من العين ..
حيث كانت وهماً..
وتتعدد اللقطات والألوان..والتلوين..
ونموت ونحيا..ننكمش ونتمدد..نتلون بكل الألوان..



فى خضم كل هذا
لا ترفعى أبداً عينك عن البالونات
أبداً يا حبيبتى..
مهما كانت الحكايا
...*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تقدير واحترام لك من يعطى ويفيد ويستفيد

وربنا يبارك لنا فيكم وأهلا بعطائكم دائما 

سلمت يدااك اختى الطيبة ندى وسلمت أيدى كل من شارك بعطاؤه 

والله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## اليمامة

> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تقدير واحترام لك من يعطى ويفيد ويستفيد
> 
> وربنا يبارك لنا فيكم وأهلا بعطائكم دائما 
> 
> سلمت يدااك اختى الطيبة ندى وسلمت أيدى كل من شارك بعطاؤه 
> 
> والله يعطيك العافية*


 
أخى الفاضل أشرف المجاهد
أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة
وتقبل خالص التقدير والإحترام
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*حُلم لا ينتهى...*
*
مازلت أحلم بك..
مازلت أتحسس طريقى إليك..
أنت..
أنت وحدك 
يا من تنظر فى عيونى لتراك..
يا أنت...
يا من تخص الروح أبداااااا
...
* *(انتهت)*

----------


## اليمامة

*

لحظة فرح..*
*
من وسط غابة الأحزان الشتوية..
يخرج طائرُ أبيض..
يحمل على جناحيه ذكرى..
ولحظة فرح...

لا أدرى من أين جاء هذا الطائر
ولا الوقت الذى ..
يمكن أن يبقى فيه أمام عينى
حاملاً لحظة تلك اللحظة..
لحظة فرح

ولكن ..
مهما قصر عمر وجوده..
سيبقى ملء قلبى
ملء حواسى كلها
بما يملك من زهوة الريش
ورشاقة الحركة 
وجمال الصوت الذى يتناثر من حولى
كلما دامت حركته..

لحظة فرح..
هى الحاضر الخالد بعينه
ولا يهم المستقبل المضمر فيها
ولا الماضى الذى جاءت منه..
وأنا ..
أنا لا أرتضى سوى بآنيتها
 بعيداً عن أى أسباب أو غايات أو منطق
فمتعة الرضا على جناح هذا الطائر 
تروى حاجتى الظمأى لهذى اللحظة..

ترحل فجأة ربما...
مثلما تأتى فجأة..
ولكننى سأكتفى أن أعيشها..
لا أن أفهمها..
لحظة الفرح..
*

----------


## اليمامة

الأربعاء..
*
أربعاء ..كان..
مثل كل عام..من كل ديسمبر حزين..
أذكرى إنهاء لوحة هو..؟
أم ذكرى اشتعال عمرى..
وتوهجه..
فالرماد ؟

...

انتظرتنى..أعرف..
فى كل أربعاء من ديسمبرى الحزين 
تنتظرنى..
صرخت..ولاتزال تصرخ بلا صوت ..
تعالِِ
تعالِ
وأنا..
أنا فى مكانى ..
أسمع صرختك الهائلة التى بلا صوت..
أرقب شفاهك التى تآكلت من النداء..
ولا أقوى على النزال..
تيبست أقدامى..
وتجمدت الخطى على الطريق أمامى..
تلك الخطى..
التى لا تزال موجودة..
برغم الجفاف تجرحنى..
أراها ولم يتبق منها ..
سوى صدى أحرف 
لا تقوى على الإرتجاع..
ويشتتها السديم فى المنتصف..
يأكل من نبضها الحى..
الذى كان حى..
الضياع..
وحده الضياع..

...

أصبحت أنت فى ذكرى الأربعاء
وكل أربعاء
وكل ليل
وكل الليالى من بعدك
لا شىء..
لا شىء سوى السراب..والخداع
ولا تزال الحفر..
لا تزال لا تسكت عن النز
 بلا انقطاع..

...
هل حقا كانت خُطاى !!
أنا !!!!
أنا !!!
أم خطاياى !!

...

هل كنت تنتظرنى حقاً !!!
علام كنت تنتظرنى؟
وماذا كنت تنتظر منى ؟
بعدما كان..
ورائحة المغيب تنثر أوجاعها
فى طرقات قلبى..
ولا تفتأ لتشرق
أبداً...ولا مرة فى روحى..
سوى لأجل فقط أن تغرب أو تنام

...

آه من شمسك المتعبة..
آه منها..
تلك التى لم ترضخ ولا مرة لتحايلاتى..
ولا اهتدت لوجع آهاتى..
ظلت تخوض فى أعماقى..
بظلمتها..
تبحث عن هدف جديد
تسقطه خائراً 
من حلم حياتى..

...

دعك من هذا المنتظر..
ومن كل هذا الترقب للمتوقع..
لا تتوقع ..
كف عن التوقع والإنتظار معى
فهناك أشياء ترحل..
ولا تترك أثرا..
لأنها لم تحمل طيرا أو زهرا
ربما لا تبقى منها سوى عبرا
مجرد عبرا

...

هى الأمنيات الكِذاب..
لا تبقى أبداً..
ولا تعيش على وجه القمر
...*

----------


## zozo 2008

دامت لمساتك السحرية الرقيقة المعبرة عن شخصيتك الجميلة
سلمت يديك

----------


## صفحات العمر

أخبرنى العصفور الأزرق 
أن حبيبك آتٍ آت
أعددت المِحبرة وقلبى 
يسرع جدا فى النبضات 
ويَـراعى فى حالة فرحٍ
يتعدى أقصى الدرجات
سأدون بقصائد شعرى 
كل تفاصيل اللحظات
وأغنى أعظم الحانى 
وألــون كل الساعات 
مهلا يا صفحات العمر 
فى عينى بعض العبرات 
فثمين الأحلام سيبقـى
صعب فى كل الحالات

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## د. أمل

نـــدى حبيبتى

ألف مبروك عليكِ الفوز بذهبية حورس 
ألف مبروك يا عم يا مكتسح إنت بجدارة
بسم الله ما شاء الله و لا قوة إلا بالله
ربنا يخليكِ و يحميكِ يا نـــدى و يسعدك

----------


## kethara

*الرقيقة أختى العزيزة
المتألقة اليمامة

وهمهمات بلا رتوش على صفحات الحياة
دون زيف يحتويها الصدق مبارك تواجد حرفك الألق بيننا
مع تمنياتى لكِ بالنجاح دائما والتوفيق



*

----------


## لميس الامام

غاليتي ندى............( اليمامة المشعة)

الف الف الف مبروك حبيتي ندى حصولك على وسام حورس الذهبي 
تستأهلي وأكثر على كل إبداعاتك ...

تمنياتي لك دائما بالرقي والسمو ..

وباقة ورد بيضاء + حمراء لعيونك..
 :xmas 7:  :xmas 7:  :xmas 7: 
ماما

لميس الامام

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ألف مبروك ندى حورس 2010 الذهبي

وإن شاء الله للأمام دوماً

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## a_leader

*الف الف مبروك

ذهبية عن جدارة و استحقاق فى ظل غياب المنافس ( انا يعنى )

هههههههههههههههههههههه

الف مبروك ندى*

----------


## كريم ومحب

اكثر من رائع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كان هنا يمامة..ليست ككل اليمام..حينما تكون سعيدة تبدأ فى التغريد..وعندما تحزن تصدر أنات لها لحن شجى..
تتألق فتضىء المساحات فيما حولها..وعندما تجرح تسكب عطرا..
إنها ليست ككل اليمام..عرفت أين يمكن أن أجدها..
فذهبت هناك..وقلت لها
1000 مبروك يا يمامة وسام حورس الذهبى
ههههههههه الظاهر إن قاعة الخواطر بتأثر على المشاركات

----------


## فراشة

*ندى التألق والإبداع

ندى الموهبة الراقية الجميلة

ألف ألف مبروووووووووك

تستحقي كل تميز وكل تقدير

اطيب أمنياتي لكِ دائما*

----------


## فخراوى

*الأخت الودودة المبدعة*

* يمامة المنتدى*

*مليون مبروك* 

*فوزك بوسام حورس الذهبى* 

*موضوعاتك دوماً مميزة*

* و مشاركاتك دوماً* 

*رقيقة مشجعة* 

*دمت متألقة تسعدينا بكل جميل*

*تحياتى* 


*حليم ..*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مبروك نصيب الأسد من الجوائز المستحقة يا يمامة 
دمت بخير*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أختى الطيبة اليمامة 

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك نادووو
تانى وتالت ورابع 
*

----------


## اليمامة

> نـــدى حبيبتى
> 
> ألف مبروك عليكِ الفوز بذهبية حورس 
> ألف مبروك يا عم يا مكتسح إنت بجدارة
> بسم الله ما شاء الله و لا قوة إلا بالله
> ربنا يخليكِ و يحميكِ يا نـــدى و يسعدك


متشكرة جدا يا دكتورة داو على تهنئتك الغالية
أدعو الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنك وظنكم جميعاً
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *الرقيقة أختى العزيزة
> المتألقة اليمامة
> 
> وهمهمات بلا رتوش على صفحات الحياة
> دون زيف يحتويها الصدق مبارك تواجد حرفك الألق بيننا
> مع تمنياتى لكِ بالنجاح دائما والتوفيق
> 
> 
> 
> *


أختى العزيزة..الرائعة قيثارة..
أشكر لك تهنئتك الجميلة التى أسعدتنى..وشهادة أعتز بها من قلم مبدع ومعطاء مثل قلمك
وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا ان شاء الله
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> غاليتي ندى............( اليمامة المشعة)
> 
> الف الف الف مبروك حبيتي ندى حصولك على وسام حورس الذهبي 
> تستأهلي وأكثر على كل إبداعاتك ...
> 
> تمنياتي لك دائما بالرقي والسمو ..
> 
> وباقة ورد بيضاء + حمراء لعيونك..
> 
> ...


ماما لميس الغالية..
ان تهنئتك وسام وشرف على صدرى يا سيدتى أعتز به..ويكفينى وجودك هاهنا على هذه الصفحات ..
والحقيقة أن هذا الوسام خصيصا ولهذا الموضوع ولهذه القاعة أسعدنى حقاً وأعتز به اعتزاز خاص لا يقارن بكل الإنتصارات الأخرى..
والسبب أن هذه الهمهمات جمعت من حولى أدباء وفنانيين لطالما اعتززت بآرائهم فى المكتوب وبإحساسهم بخواطرى وكانت لكلماتهم ووجودهم سحر خاص عندى شجعنى على الإستمرار وعلى الإنتاج..
على رأسهم بترتيب الظهور والمشاركة..المبدع حكيم عيووون
الأستاذ القدير والجميل..المايسترو محمد سعيد..الأستاذ القدير الرائع محمد نديم..الأستاذة القديرة الأديبة لميس الامام..الدكتورة الغالية وصديقتى العزيزة داو..صاحبة الحرف الجميل والحس الرائع الأستاذة جيهان محمد على..وهناك بالتأكيد من نسيت إسمهم فى غمار سعادتى..وكانوا عوناً لى على المدد..
كل الشكر والتقدير لن يفيكم حقكم عندى..أيها الأعزاء
باقات من الفل والياسمين لجميل تهانيكم وكلماتك المشجعة التى ستزيدنى تصميماً على إخراج الأروع من همهمات موشية بكل الأحاسيس الصادقة هنا..فى قلوبكم الجميلة وبين أياديكم الأمينة..
ندى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ألف مبروك ندى حورس 2010 الذهبي
> 
> وإن شاء الله للأمام دوماً
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


الله يخليكى يا بوكى
أشكرك على تهنئتك الجميلة..ودائما سباقة بالخير
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *الف الف مبروك
> 
> ذهبية عن جدارة و استحقاق فى ظل غياب المنافس ( انا يعنى )
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الف مبروك ندى*


ههههههههه
ياعم كنت تعالى نافسنى علشان أحس بنشوة الفوز  :: 
أشكرك جدا يا محمد على وجودك الجميل وتهنئتك الصادقة العزيزة على..
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> اكثر من رائع


أهلا وسهلا بيك أخى الفاضل " كريم ومحب "..
أشكر لك وجودك الجميل وإطرائك الوسيم..
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> كان هنا يمامة..ليست ككل اليمام..حينما تكون سعيدة تبدأ فى التغريد..وعندما تحزن تصدر أنات لها لحن شجى..
> تتألق فتضىء المساحات فيما حولها..وعندما تجرح تسكب عطرا..
> إنها ليست ككل اليمام..عرفت أين يمكن أن أجدها..
> فذهبت هناك..وقلت لها
> 1000 مبروك يا يمامة وسام حورس الذهبى
> ههههههههه الظاهر إن قاعة الخواطر بتأثر على المشاركات


هههههههههه
يظهر كدا فعلا يا أحمد
اللى يدخل قاعة الخواطر لازم يخاطر بشوية مداد من قلبه وروحه..
كلامك جميل ..لن أستطيع أن أوافيك حقك مهما كتبت..وتهنئتك تسعدنى دائما 
كل ما أتمناه أن أكون عند حسن الظن وأدعو الله أن يوفقنى لما تظنون بى ان شاء الله
تحياتى لك
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *ندى التألق والإبداع
> 
> ندى الموهبة الراقية الجميلة
> 
> ألف ألف مبروووووووووك
> 
> تستحقي كل تميز وكل تقدير
> 
> اطيب أمنياتي لكِ دائما*


أشكرك جدا يا فراشة على كل كلامك الجميل والرقيق الذى أدخل البهجة على قلبى
وملئنى فخراً..
التهنئة مردودة لك على كل ما تميزتى فيه وأبدعتيه لنا..
أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك دائما
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *الأخت الودودة المبدعة*
> 
> * يمامة المنتدى*
> 
> *مليون مبروك* 
> 
> *فوزك بوسام حورس الذهبى* 
> 
> *موضوعاتك دوماً مميزة*
> ...


أهلا بالجميل حليم..
أشكرك يا فخراوى على تهنئتك العزيزة واطرائك الطيب
وأتمنى أن أكون كما تظن فى أخى
مع خالص تقديرى وامتنانى لوجودك الألق
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *مبروك نصيب الأسد من الجوائز المستحقة يا يمامة 
> دمت بخير*


أشكرك جدا يا أستاذ سيد على تهنئتك الغالية عندى
وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنك دائما يا سيدى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> 
> 
>   أختى الطيبة اليمامة 
> 
> ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 
> 
> مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 
> ...


أهلا أهلا بأخى الطيب..العزيز أشرف المجاهد
أسعدنى وجودك وتهنئتك الخالصة وأمنياتك الصادقة..
كل الشكر لك والتقدير الشديدين
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> ألف مبرووووك نادووو
> تانى وتالت ورابع 
> *


أهلا يا إيمان يا حبيبتى
ربنا يخليكى يا إيمان ولا يحرمنى من تهنئتك الجميلة أبدا ولا روحك الحلوة
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> دامت لمساتك السحرية الرقيقة المعبرة عن شخصيتك الجميلة
> سلمت يديك


أهلا زوزو
أشكرك جدا على إطرائك الجميل
ومرحبا بك دائما معنا بين القلوب الماسية هنا..
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> لحظة فرح..*
> *
> من وسط غابة الأحزان الشتوية..
> يخرج طائرُ أبيض..
> يحمل على جناحيه ذكرى..
> ولحظة فرح...
> 
> ...


كلماتك صحيحة يا يمامة ,, وتعملتها مؤخراً من الحياة ,, 
تعلمت ان أعيش واستمع لحظات فرحتى للنهاية ,, لأنها ستنتهى مثلما ينتهى أى شئ بحياتنا سريعاً ..!!
فلا ينفع القلق والخوف والتفكير فى لحظات الفرح ,, لأنها لحظات قليل ما تمر علينا .. فما أجملها إذا أحيياننا بقلوبنا ..!!
ندى ,, متميز دائماً أحساسك وتنقليه لنا بكلمات مميزة ... :xmas 1: 
ألف مبروك علينا لفوزنا بتميز أحساسك وكلماتك .. :f2:

----------


## nova_n

أختى ندى

مبروك الفوز وحورس جميل هنا وهناك
تمنياتى لك بالخير

----------


## loly_h

*

الف مبروك نــــــــدى 

وإن شاء الله فى تقدم مستمر ...*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

_لماذا
.
.
لماذا
.
.
لماذا 
.
.
لماذا بــــ "لماذا"..انتهى كل سطر
في هذا اللوح المنقوش بحكايانا.."التي كانت" ؟؟!

_

----------


## اليمامة

> _لماذا
> .
> .
> لماذا
> .
> .
> لماذا 
> .
> .
> ...




*
ويبق السؤال..*
*
كيف نشفى من حالة عشق ؟!!!
وهل من شفاء ؟
كيف نمحو ال " لماذا "..من قواميس الغرام ..
و داء اجترار الهيام المرتحل ؟!!
وهل من المفضل أن نمحوها دائما ؟..
أم من الأجدى ألا نفعل إذ ربما ونحن نبحث عن أسباب محوها..
نعثر على بغيتنا هبة عادلة من السماء..؟!
أو لا يجوز أن تكون أجمل الأشياء هى ما جاءت فى غفلة المحو ؟
واخترقتنا غفلة ؟..
وآلمتنا غفلة ؟
وعوضتنا غفلة ؟
ثم..
ماذا بعد..؟!!!!
لا أعرف..
.
.
.
" لماذا ؟!!!! "
آتتسآلين !!
أو لا تعرفين حقاً لماذا ؟!
لأن الـ "لماذا ؟ " إن كنت لا تعرفين
هى أرخص ناتج للحب..!
هى الكلمة الحافلة بالضجيج والصخب والعزاء !
هى المليئة بالمعية الفارغة !
وأنها ذات الكبرياء التى لا تنتظر جواباً !
والتى تتصاعد وتتصاعد هباء فى عنان السماء !
لا مجيب لها أبداً..فنصرخ بها كى لا تجرحنا الإجابة..
ويرتد إلينا الألم مضاعفاً..
فما أسهلها علينا ؟!!
لماذا ..
!!!!!
.
.
لا تلمعيها أكثر من ذلك..
لا تلمعيها..
كى لا تزداد بريقاً فى عينيكِ
لا تضخميها..
كى لا تزداد انتشاء فيك..
أنا لن ألمعها أكثر من ذلك..
كى لا تزداد بريقاً فى عينيا..
أن لن أضخمها أكثر من ذلك..
كى لا تزداد انتشاء فيا..
...
*

----------


## اليمامة

*منتصب القامة .. أمشى ..**
ابق معى
فأنا أخاف أن أنام بمفردى
ابق معى
فأنا أخاف أن أسكن نفسى قبل الحرية
ابق معى
فأنا أخاف أن أستأمن أظفارى لأنحت أسمك يا تاريخ البشرية
دمى يتفجر منى رايات ترفع ألوان الوطنية
وروحى تثب على صدرك - يا واحة ذِكر - عروسة نيلية
الأحمر من قلبى وقلبك
والأبيض من طعم سنابلنا الذهبية
والأسود يهدينا لنور آت آت
من ضى قناديل ليالينا الدافئة..الشتوية

بعضى الآن
يزهر الآن
فوق أراضيك الخصبة
المخضبة بحمرة الحناء
وطنى الآن
يزهر الآن
على بعضك المذبوح
من الوريد إلى الوريد
بسيف النشيد والغناء
بعضى وبعضك كما كنا ..
وكانوا
فى وطن واحد يتحرك
الآن الآن..
بعضى وبعضك يتحقق..
فى وطن يرحب بنا..
 لو زرناه فى كل ليلة دون موعد
لو هاجرنا إليه مع الغيوم العابرة
فى عيون الحب بلا مركب
بعضى وبعضك فى وطن 
لا نخشاه ولا يخشانا
فى طن نلقاه ويلقانا
وطن يفتح لنا ذراعيه على امتداد مسافة الأضغاث والحلم
يعانقنا حنانا وسلاما 




وطن لا نفعل ما يضايقه
ولا يفعل ما يضايقنا
وطن لن أفعل فيه ما يضايقك
وستفعل أنت لى فيه 
ما يسعنى ويحررنى
عرفت الآن ماذا سأقول لأبى 
وأنا أحمل له أخيرا بين يدى  طفل بوطن
وبشهادة ميلاد مختومة لا من عند السلطان
ولكن بأمنية فى المستقبل شرعية
وبروح تغنى غناوى وردية
مثلما كان يتمنى أبى
ومثلما رأى ذات يوم فى حطين
على سواعد صلاح الدين
أرجوك يا وطنى..
لا تعود إلى بعود ريحان واحد
ولا هرم واحد
فى جنة واهية
فأنا لا أريد وطنا بنورات واحدة
 ولا بقمة واحدة
ولكننى ..
أريدك أن تعود إلىّ ..
مطرا هاطلا غزيرا يرف بروحى
وبمشيئته أرتل آيات من نوحى وفرحى
أسقى به الأحلام من طراوة الدمع السعيد
أسقى من ألوان حريته قلبى المحتجز عند حواجز الحديد
حررنى ..
من خوفى كما تعرفه
لتصدح لك أغنيات الكروان الحر العاشق
وليورف علينا شجر التفاح السامق
وأنا..
سأفتح لك شرفة فى عنان السماء
سأعلقك منها نجما أشهب...شاهق

سأظل انتظرك قبل رحيل الشتوية
قبل وداع القمرية
لأسمع عنك خبر الفتح الأعظم
ولترضعنى طعم الشهد الأحمر
ولترفع من جيدى براق الطيف الأزرق
ليسبح بمجدك فوق ذهول القلب الأطهر
فوق شروق شمس الوهج الماضى

أسمعك..أسمعك..
" لا تخافى من النوم بمفردك
فوديعتى لديك تؤنسك
إن شعرت بالخوف
أضيئى نور قلبى
وأدخلى حريتى
واستنجدى بكل مؤامرات الأمان التى صنعتها لأجلك
وكل أساطير السلام التى حِكتها لك وحدك
إن شعرت بالخوف
أديرى مقبض باب روحى بيدك المتلهفة
وافتحى نافذة إشتياقى لك
على وطن تسكنيه ويسكنك
وتغلقيه من خلفك على فرحك فى أمان
إن شعرت بالخوف
اتركى يدى تتخللك
وتتوسدك..
وأغفى عليها سالمة
ورتلى روح الحسين 
الذى طالما أحببتيه..وأحبك
وأحبنا وأحببناه
فى حنايا القاهرة..الزاهية "
...
رب..
زدنى حبا على حبى..
لأرى له أكثر من ذلك فى الحلم
رب..
زدنى علما فوق علمى..
لأحبه أكثر من ذلك فى العلم
أيا وطنى..
أنت
...


*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *منتصب القامة .. أمشى ..**
> ابق معى
> فأنا أخاف أن أنام بمفردى
> ابق معى
> فأنا أخاف أن أسكن نفسى قبل الحرية
> ابق معى
> فأنا أخاف أن أستأمن أظفارى لأنحت أسمك يا تاريخ البشرية
> دمى يتفجر منى رايات ترفع ألوان الوطنية
> وروحى تثب على صدرك - يا واحة ذِكر - عروسة نيلية
> ...


 _الله 
ما اروع الحروف عندما تنفث نسمات الحرية 
 ومثلها و مثلها و مثلها ................................................._

----------


## سوما

> *منتصب القامة .. أمشى ..**
> ابق معى
> فأنا أخاف أن أنام بمفردى
> ابق معى
> فأنا أخاف أن أسكن نفسى قبل الحرية
> ابق معى
> فأنا أخاف أن أستأمن أظفارى لأنحت أسمك يا تاريخ البشرية
> دمى يتفجر منى رايات ترفع ألوان الوطنية
> وروحى تثب على صدرك - يا واحة ذِكر - عروسة نيلية
> ...


 :f2: روعة :f2: روعة :f2:  


> _الله 
> ما اروع الحروف عندما تنفث نسمات الحرية 
>  ومثلها و مثلها و مثلها ................................................._


عندك حق .. :f:  :f:  :f: 
*
الله عليكم يا أبناء مصــــــر ..*

----------


## اليمامة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصراويةجدا
					

الله 
ما اروع الحروف عندما تنفث نسمات الحرية 
 ومثلها و مثلها و مثلها .................................................




فى الحرية..
يزداد البرتقال حلاوة
وتزداد حمرته إنشادا لها
حتى إذا ما اكتملت الحرية..
صارت البرتقالة بدمائها
إشعار للنزف
وزفاف
...



*

----------


## اليمامة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوما
					

روعةروعة 
عندك حق ..

الله عليكم يا أبناء مصــــــر ..






فى الحرية..
لا نموت..لا نشيخ..لا نخون
ونتحول لزنبقة..برية..
فى الحرية
...




*

----------


## اليمامة

*

فى الحرية..

فى الحرية
هبة الله للإنسانية..
لا وجود لموتيفات الشر
إلا كنهاية حتمية
لا توهمية
لا خيالية
ولامِنة إعتباطية..
من بَشَرى ..
لبشرى..
أو بشرية..
فى الحرية..
يعلو يقين الله
فوق كل الأساطيل البشرية
والطينية..
فوق حتى..
معانى الخير الأسطورية
فى الحرية..
وحدها الحرية
...


*

----------


## اليمامة

*
يا أوصياء الحب على الوطن ..
تصبحون على وطن ..*
*
حائرون  ..
ماذا سيفعلون فى صباح الغد ..؟
اليوم ..شرحوا قيمة الأوطان فى الجرائد
وأرسلوا إلينا النشيد الوطنى فى المظاريف المغلقة
وعلقوا العلم على أسطح المنازل لنتذكره كلما خرجنا أو دخلنا..
ونحيه ..

وغداً
يتفكرون ..ماذا يدبرون ؟
من سيكتب كلمة الغد لتبث على الهوا ..؟
ومن سيصحح الحروف المعترضة
ويعلمها الأدب النحوى ؟
لتنطق على ألسنتهم بالكسرة والفتحة والضمة..
والسكون النهائى ..؟
ومن سيظهر على الشاشة يكرر فى حماس
بلاغة الحروب ..
وإيقاعات المواويل الفرانكفونية المستوردة ؟
من سيسكب علينا ونحن جالسون أمام شاشات التلفزة ..
الأشواق المثقوبة ..ويحرر منا الرضا المشبع بالدم ؟
من سيخطب الخطبة القادمة فينا
ونحن قابعون فوق خريطة العروبة ..واهمون ؟
نحلم ..
بالدولة المنتظرة الطروب ..؟
تهرع فى حب إلينا ..
على الدروب ..
طيوب ..؟
غضوب..؟
فلنكن
طيوب غضوب
!!!!

...

أخيراً ..
سئمت الجرائد
والمكائد
والفرائض
وفتات الموائد 
سئمت توزيع الأدوار
فى رواية " الأوطان " ..
الملطخة بالخيانة
وبالقصف
وتوبت 
...

*
على هامش الوطن ..
منذ يومين أخبرتنى مديرة المدرسة أن الوزارة أرسلت منشورا لكى يتم إجباريا تخصيص يوم الخميس من كل أسبوع لتقوم الطالبات فيه بتنظيف المدرسة وما حولها من شوارع وهذا إمعاناً " حب مصر " ..!!!

...

----------


## اليمامة

*حديث إلى نفسى  .. فى المرآة ..*
*

حتى أنتِ يأكلك الصدى 
حتى أنتِ.. 
تقايضينى على صورتى الشاردة ..
حتى أنتِ ..
حتى أنتِ أصبحت كاذبة 
هل أنا فسدت ؟
أم أنتِ الجاحدة !!

...

كلما نظرت فى وجهى ..ابتسمت 
كلما نظرت للون عينى ..ابتسمت
كلما نظرت لشعرى..ابتسمت
أى صورة تلك فيك ؟
وأى بسم تنقلينه ..
وروحى متعبة
وماذا يعنينى من جمال 
ومن ملامح لا أعرفها
خالدة ..
آه يا جاحدة ..
تخايلينى بصورتى الشاردة
آه يا جاحدة ..
تنقلين لى صورة باردة 

...

هل صورتى ما تعكسيها ..
هى أنا أنا ..أم هى لا أنا ؟
من فينا أنا ..ومن فينا هى ؟!
أتنقلين لى صورة كاذبة ..!!
بعيون ترمقنى ولا أراها ..
تتبعنى كظلى وأخشاها ؟
آه يا جاحدة ..!

...

أخرج منكِ..أدخل فيكِ
أفتش عنىِ ..أأثق بكِ؟
آآآه 
أين أنا ..ومن تكون أمامى هى ؟
هل صورتى ..
أنا أنا ؟
أرفع يدى ..ترخى يدها
أطلق ضحكة ..تكتم صرخة 
أصرخ..تسكت
أجرى ..تقف ..
لااااااا
هى ليست أنا
وهناك غير هنا 

...

آه 
عرفينى يا مرآتى على نفسى ..
وصالحينى ..
فأنا لا أعرفها عندما أنظرها فيكِ
لا تدعى بريقك العاكس يرمينى للوراء
ولا يجرحنى حدك اللامع فى دمى
لا تلطمينى بإجابات تاهت أسئلتها 
وأسئلة على غير هدى لم تلد إجابات 
ادخلينى من بروازك المذهب
علمينى كيف أكون نفيسة ..
وقديسة 
فأنا ..
أنا لن أتعرف نفسى أبداً ..
  بملامح رخيصة .. 
دعينى أتدلى على سطحك المنحدر بحذر 
لأدخل منه إليكِ 
أعانق نفسى ..
وأبشرها ..
أخطى حاجز الذهب
إلى ما وراء الفضيلة 
الذهب المصقول لا يكذب أبدا
ولا يبرق زيفا باطلا.. تحجبيه
فأندس فى ضوءه العارى 
هاربة فى لحظة غفلة عريضة 
من براجماتيتى الفذة
غير عابئة بخيالات العين والملامح 
والشفتين ..
غير عابئة بما لا يعنينى
ولا يرضينى
ولا يعرفنى ويشقينى ..


...


أدخلينى من بروازك المذهب..
لا من زجاجك الهش
لألقى ذاتى أخيرا 
وأعرف ..
هل أنا أنا ..
هل نحن نحن ..
هل نحن فعلا نحن يا مرآتى ؟

...

دعينى أتدثر فى نفسى هناك 
فى واحدتى الحقيقية ..
عمرا ..وزمنا حالما عشته وأصمم عليه 
 دعينى أتدثر فى الرؤى المصمتة ..
 تطلق حريتى ..
خلف الإنعكاس الخاطف أكون
لا فى البريق اللامع يضحك علىّ ..
يستعبدنى ..
يضحك منى 
لا يضحكنى ..
ولن أرفع بصرى لمعالمى الشاهقة 
لأسقط من علوها
ولا لأبجديتى التى تبعثرت 
فى الوقت المتأخر
لألملمها ..
لا لصورة لا أعرفها أمامك
لا لربيعى كله 
بغير آوان
لا لوقفتى فوق برواز الذهب
أتصعلك على ذاتى 
ولا أعرف أين أذهب 
عندما أختار أنا الواحدة ..
 واحدتى




...*

----------


## لميس الامام

حديث من القلب الى أبناء وطن عظيم.. ::  ::  :: 

عندما تختنق وتهتك  الحريات، :: 
 عندما تكبل الألسنة، 
عندما يضج القلب بقرع طبول تنبئ عن فوران مراجل الغليان داخل الصدور،
 وبين اروقة شرايين عقول كهلة ، كاد يأكلها صدأ الصمت 
وشرايين عقول شابة يانعة...جُتَّتْ من قهر يثقب جدارنها العارية داخلها
 كان طغيان كاسح وكوارث مدمرة تفوق كوارث الطبيعة..
كوارث ابادة لأمة ، لا ... بل وهتك لأمم بأكملها،
لم تكن لتقدر أن تحرك ساكنا.. خفضت عينا، وتركت الأخرى نصف مفتوحة..خفضت صوتا، فانتابها النحيب..
لملمت شفاهاً كمنقار طائر اصفر صلب..
وكان لابد لليل أن ينجلي....
وفي اللحظة الحاسمة...
 فوهات براكين عارية تسكب  غليانها ،
 تقفزأحداقها نحو ارض دار حولها المارة كأنهم خشب مسندة 
مختبئين جهارا في خنادقها
متجرعين معاناتهم بشطوب باهتة على أشداقهم وبقهر يثقل صدورهم..  يقومون متثاقلين ..
متخبطين من مس وزلات  شياطين تتمرغ داخل معابد الحكم..
في لحظة ، وكأنهم في انتظار فجر مؤجل...قالوا: ..
اي الخيارين؟
 نكون؟ 
او لا نكون..
وفي  اللحظة الحاسمة 
تحرك الركب ليتلقف ما تأفك الشياطين المتمردة المثقلين بأوزار من الجور والوهم ..والعبث
في اللحظة الحاسمة ....
أوقدوا شعلة الحرية فكوا شفرات السحر ..
حين  صمتت الشياطين صعقتهم شهقة ، قذفت الصمت بصوت واحد من جوف عقول لم تعد مشروخة 
بلسان حال واحد يردد :
  نريد..نقرر..
فلتسحق بربرية العصر ولتؤد .
بل ولتتبخر الى غير عودة ، تلك العبودية وقوانين الغاب
 ولتوقد شعلة الحرية وليشرق فجر التغيير..
وليباغتوا الشياطين   بطقوس ظهيرة الخامس والعشرين من يناير وما تلاها ، كالمدٍ .
جاء الزحف
 في ساعة ترى الطغاة فيها
عراة يمسحون جباههم من الخزي والعار..
يتجرعون من ذات الكأس التي جرّعوها لإنسانية أمة فاهت بكلمة حق، 
كأسا نخبها قهر الشقاء الطويل..
رفض  الأغلال ..وكسرها..
وكان...
منحوا القوة..عادوا الى الله..والله مع أمة عظيمة مجيدة.. ::  ::  :: 
فالمؤمن القوي ، عند الله ، خير من المؤمن الضعيف... ::  ::  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> حديث من القلب الى أبناء وطن عظيم..
> 
> عندما تختنق وتهتك  الحريات،
>  عندما تكبل الألسنة، 
> عندما يضج القلب بقرع طبول تنبئ عن فوران مراجل الغليان داخل الصدور،
>  وبين اروقة شرايين عقول كهلة ، كاد يأكلها صدأ الصمت 
> وشرايين عقول شابة يانعة...جُتَّتْ من قهر يثقب جدارنها العارية داخلها
>  كان طغيان كاسح وكوارث مدمرة تفوق كوارث الطبيعة..
> كوارث ابادة لأمة ، لا ... بل وهتك لأمم بأكملها،
> ...


*ماما الحبيبة ..لميس الامام* 

وحشتينا جدا ..وحمدا لله على سلامتك..
وتعودين يا غالية ببيارق مرفوعة ترفرف فوق قلوبنا بألوان الحرية وبلكرامة الإنسانية ..
كلماتك طيبت قلبى ..وشعورك القومى العربى رائعا بحق ..
كلماتك أثارت النخوة ..والنشوة ..والفخر فى نفسى ..
ياااااااه يا أستاذة لميس
ماذا أقول فى المصريين أكثر مما قلت ..وأعمق مما آمنت ..
تحملنا يا سيدتى ..تحملنا وتعبنا حتى فاض الكيل ..
حتى لم يكن أبدا السكوت ممكنا ..
وهذا دأبنا ..دأب هذا الشعب الطيب العظيم منذ الأمد ..هذا هو لم يتغير ولن يحدث ..
حفظ كبرياء وطنه وكرامته ..كان أنبل وأطهر من التراجع ومن الخوف..كان أشجع من ذاته نفسها ..
تحرر من معاقل الظلم والرضوخ والصبر المرير ..ازدان بالحرية وتشبث بها حتى الموت ..حتى لم توقفه أى قوة ولا تهديد ..
كانوا كالوحوش الجريحة يا أمى ..وأى جرح ..
جرح مريع..عميق ..لازال ينزف كلما تكشف حجم الفساد والهوان فى حق مصر ..وطننا ..
هذا الجرح الذى على إثره كانت عدالة الله ورحمته ..
والله حق..وحكمه حق..وقدره حق ..الله عدل ..
وعلى قدر الحق ..كان العدل ..وكان القصاص ..
وكما رأيتى وسمعتى وقرأتى عن طمغة الفاسدين والمنتهكين واللا منتمين ..لم يكن أبدا ممكنا استشراء الشر أكثر من ذلك ..
زهقت أرواح ..وتفتح الورد فى الجناين ..زحفت جحافل الخير نحو المصير ..
نحو ما يجب أن يكون عليه الوطن ..وإعماره ..
سنة الحياة والكون بمنظور فلسفى تصوفى فى النهاية يا أمى ..
هو الإيمان بالمصير ..وبقضية الإنسان ومسعاه فوق هذه الأرض
بالعمل ..
جزء من النجاح ..ومن الوصول ..
هو الإيمان نفسه ..

يا جميلة ..لك حبى ..
 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

هل يستطيع أحد أن يخبرنى عن 
سر هذا الضعف الإنســـانى 
الجبــــــار !!!
هل يستطيع أحد أن يخبرنى 
عن تلك العدوى الحسية 
والتواصل اللا سلكى للحواس
المتخطى كل الأسوار
ياااااااااااااااااااا الله
إنك عظيم عظبم عظيم
حد رقة البكاء المرجفة لقلبى 
والعازفة على أشجى الأوتار

----------


## لميس الامام

ابنتي الغالية ندى

الله يسلمك ..هو فقط غياب قصري ولكنه خير..
اريدك ان تعلمي ان مصر الحبيبة في دمي مثلما هي لكل مصري قلبه وروحه..فلمصر فضل كبير جدا علي وانصباب مشاعري تجهها وتجاه كل مواطن مصري انما هو مشاركة وجدانية وطنية قومية ..
اتمنى لمصر الجديدة المجد والرقي كما عهدناها ام الاوطان في قلب كل عربي..

أشكرك من كل قلبي على تعقيبك الرائع..دامت مصر ذخرا للعروبة جمعاء..

مع أرق تحياتي لك ولكل ابناء مصر الكرام..

لميس الامام

----------


## لميس الامام

مرهقة ظنوني......

كخيمة بدوية في وسط الصحراء..
نبضين كنا رحلا عنها عفوا...
أصحبنا مثل رسالة مجهولة على بساط كان بالأمس أخضر..
كأن دقائق اللقاء قد رسمت الاشياء قصصا لبؤس الشقاء
خوفين مختبئين هنا..هناك..بينهما وقت أخرس...
وبين الوقت ونحن.. لغة خرساء..خائفة

أسرار..

لو قلت شيئا..لافتضح الليل..
فكرت: أعبثٌ أن تكون على سفح النهار..
وأنا هنا بمؤخرة الليل أهذي..
فكرت: أتدري الزهرة عشق الشوك لها؟؟؟

جهات أربع..

ضياع الجهات يغري بالهمس لك..تعالى..
أعرف الأقدار أكثر منك..
تعالى لقاربنا المتدحرج هونا على سطح بحر كان بالأمس هادر..
آهٍ تعالى..لا تدع الجهات الأربع تهزمك..

----------


## اليمامة

> هل يستطيع أحد أن يخبرنى عن 
> سر هذا الضعف الإنســـانى 
> الجبــــــار !!!
> هل يستطيع أحد أن يخبرنى 
> عن تلك العدوى الحسية 
> والتواصل اللا سلكى للحواس
> المتخطى كل الأسوار
> ياااااااااااااااااااا الله
> إنك عظيم عظبم عظيم
> ...


*

آآه
احتراق ..
هو الإحتراق بالحب حتى الموت ..وموت فى الحب عبر الشوق والحرق ..
هل نبحث عن الموت فى الحب ..أم نبحث عن الحب فى الموت ..
لا سلامة دون رحمتك !!

آآه 
صلاة ..
أتوضأ لها بدموعى ..
وأجثو على ركبتى ..أبتهل ملء حواسى 
عل الصلاة تشفع لقلبى ..فأثاب من نارك ..لجنتك 
فحبك مصير ..ولاجنة دون نار !!






*

----------


## اليمامة

*إلهى ..*

*
أجىء إلى كلمة بينى وبينك 
أنساب نفسا عابرا ظلام أعماقى إلى ..
سماوة نور أسبح فيها ..
برشاش منك 
من عفوك ..
من عبير أزاهر سكينتك 
أعبر إليك نوافذ سهادى ..وضعفى 
مثل الحبة التى تخترق تربتها الظلماء ..
لصدى ماء يعلن بعثها ..
مثل روح تولد من الدماء 
وتخط حياتها محلقة فى الفضاء

الله
أتدثر بإسمك ..والأسامى شحيحة 
أرفل بأحرفك ..والأحرف تجود كرما 
أستقرئك يا خالقى السلام
على غث هذا الزمان

الله
يا بارئى 
أستحلفك بإسمك يا أمان 
أن تهدينى باليقين 
أن تمدنى بحصن من زادك حصين 
أقفل به عائدة لذاتى 
ألفظ تفاهاتى ..
وإصراراتى الأنسية 
وملذاتى 
وجهنى يا إلهى لجنة غفرانك
لا لنزوات اللهاث حول المواسم 
وحول المياسم ..
للموت يا رب
أراه ..
وأقاوم به آهاتى ..وعذاباتى  
أقاوم حد الترفع كل قرار مُدان 
كل لحظات الظلام 
كل المشاهد الخائنة 
وأخطائى

الله 
إلهى 
يا أرحم الراحمين 
يا حصن الأمان الأبدى
اهدنى

...*

----------


## سوما

*

أحياناً تكمن أمامنا الحقيقة فلا نراها بوضوح لأنها مشوشة ,,,
ولكن عندما نراها من منظور أخر توضح للغاية..!!
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> أحياناً تكمن أمامنا الحقيقة فلا نراها بوضوح لأنها مشوشة ,,,
> ولكن عندما نراها من منظور أخر توضح للغاية..!!
> *


جميلة أوى يا وسام ومعبرة ..
حقيقية ..

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*صحوة ..*

*
فى أحلامى ..
فاجئتنى جرعة ضوء عطرية
لم أعرف مصدرها ..
أضاءت لى مساحة صغيرة
صغيرة جدا
مساحة ..
لا تكفى سوى لأن أرى وجهه
وأن أشتم من بعيد ..
رائحة لقاء

.
.
.

فتحت عينى فجأة..
فاحتضنتنى حدقتين كشمسين
وغمرنى الضوء من كل مكان
يااااه
هو ذات الضوء ..
هو نفسه الضوء الذى ..
أضاء فى عتمة أحلامى نورا
أحلامى التى لا تشبه سواه
ووحده يشبهها

.
.
.

لاحت على شفتى ابتسامة
فأشرق النور من حولى ألف مرة .

.
.

آآآآه
كم اشتقتك !
*

----------


## كريم ومحب

ندي انتي انسانه حساسه وجميله ،خاطره اجمل من روعه

----------


## اليمامة

> ندي انتي انسانه حساسه وجميله ،خاطره اجمل من روعه


شكرا يا كريم ..

تحياتى

----------

